# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  आयुर्वेद

## mantu007

आयुर्वेद दुनिया की प्राचीनतम चिकित्सा प्रणालियों में से एक है। यह अथर्ववेद  का विस्तार है। यह विज्ञान कला और दर्शन का मिश्रण है। ‘आयुर्वेद’ नाम का  अर्थ है, ‘जीवन का ज्ञान’ - और यही संक्षेप में आयुर्वेद का सार है। यह  चिकित्सा प्रणाली केवल रोगोपचार के नुस्खे ही उपलब्ध नहीं कराती, बल्कि  रोगों की रोकथाम के उपायों के विषय में भी विस्तार से चर्चा करती है।

 aayurved pracheen chikitsa 
Jane ayurveda ki paribhasha
Ayurved ka arth, 
Smasya , upchaar
Aayurved treatment
Jane ayurved me tulsi ka mahtva
Ayurved me ashvgndha ka mahtva
Ghrtkumari/aloevera ka mahtva
Ayurved me aawla ,  neem ka mahtva
Bhahmi or arjun ka mahtva
Sarpgndha or  mulaithi ka mahtva
Punrnva or chirayta or harad / haritki or bel ka mahtva

Jane ab hindi me.

----------


## mantu007

ऐसी मान्यता है कि आरंभिक यूनानी और अरबी चिकित्सा प्रणालियों ने कुछ  विचार आयुर्वेद से लेकर आत्मसात किए। आयुर्वेद के इन विचारों से आरंभिक  पाश्चात्य चिकित्साप्रणाली भी प्रभावित हुई थी क्योंकि प्रगण्डिका (विषाद  भाव शून्यता और पित्त अथवा यकृत जन्य रोग) की संकल्पनाएँ तत्कालीन लेखों  में वर्णित हैं। विभिन्न कारणों से निरोग शरीर विज्ञान संबंधी उपागम का  स्थान 'रोग को कम करने के प्रयास' ने ले लिया और इससे संस्थापित पाश्चात्य  चिकित्सा विज्ञान का जन्म हुआ। भारत में, एक के बाद एक, मुगलों और  अंग्रेजों के आक्रमणों से आयुर्वेद को पृष्ठभूमि में डाल दिया गया।  जैसे–जैसे उद्योगीकरण और शहरीकरण में वृद्धि हुई और भौतिक सुख हमारे जीवन  पर हावी होते गए, हम आयुर्वेद के सिद्धांतों से (जो मूलतः प्रकृति के  अनुकूल और सख्त अनुशासन से युक्त थे) विमुख हो गए। इस प्रकार रोगी की ओर  उन्मुख निरोग शरीर विज्ञान का स्थान, रोग-निदान आधारित रोगोन्मुखी अनुशीलन  ने ले लिया।
आयुर्वेद समय की कसौटी पर खरा सिद्ध हुआ है। इस चिकित्सा विज्ञान ने  अपनी सचाई पर हुए आक्रमणों पर विजय प्राप्त की है और राजीनीति झंझावातों से  बचते हुए देश में फला-फूला है।

----------


## mantu007

पुरातत्ववेत्ताओं के अनुसार संसार की प्राचीनतम् पुस्तक ऋग्वेद  है । विभिन्न विद्वानों ने इसका निर्माण काल ईसा के 3 हजार से 50 हजार  वर्ष पूर्व तक का माना है । इस संहिता में भी आयुर्वेद के अतिमहत्त्व के  सिद्धान्त यत्र-तत्र विकीर्ण है । चरक, सुश्रुत, काश्यप आदि मान्य ग्रन्थ  आयुर्वेद को अथर्ववेद का उपवेद मानते हैं। इससे आयुर्वेद की प्राचीनता  सिद्ध होती है । अतः हम कह सकते हैं कि आयुर्वेद की रचनाकाल ईसा पूर्व 3  हजार से 50 वर्ष पहले यानि सृष्टि की उत्पत्ति के आस-पास या साथ का ही है ।
आयुर्वेद के ऐतिहासिक ज्ञान के संदर्भ में सर्वप्रथम ज्ञान का उल्लेख,  चरक मत के अनुसार मृत्युलोक में आयुर्वेद के अवतरण के साथ-अग्निवेश का  नामोल्लेख है । सर्वप्रथम ब्रह्मा से प्रजापति ने, प्रजापति से अश्विनी  कुमारों ने, उनसे इन्द्र ने और इन्द्र से भारद्वाज ने आयुर्वेद का अध्ययन  किया ।
फिर भारद्वाज ने आयुर्वेद के प्रभाव से दीर्घ सुखी और आरोग्य जीवन  प्राप्त कर अन्य ऋषियों में उसका प्रचार किया । तदनन्तर पुनर्वसु आत्रेय ने  अग्निवेश, भेल, जतू, पाराशर, हारीत और क्षारपाणि नामक छः शिष्यों को  आयुर्वेद का उपदेश दिया । इन छः शिष्यों में सबसे अधिक बुद्धिमान अग्निवेश  ने सर्वप्रथम एक संहिता का निर्माण किया- अग्निवेश तंत्र का, जिसका  प्रतिसंस्कार बाद में चरक ने किया और उसका नाम चरक संहिता पड़ा, जो  आयुर्वेद का आधार स्तंभ है ।

----------


## mantu007

सुश्रुत के अनुसार काशीराज दिवोदास के रूप में अवतरित भगवान धन्वन्तरि  के पास अन्य महर्षिर्यों के साथ सुश्रुत जब आयुर्वेद का अध्ययन करने हेतु  गये और उनसे आवेदन किया । उस समय भगवान धन्वन्तरि ने उन लोगों को उपदेश  करते हुए कहा कि सर्वप्रथम स्वयं ब्रह्मा ने सृष्टि उत्पादन पूर्व ही  अथर्ववेद के उपवेद आयुर्वेद को एक सहस्र अध्याय- शत सहस्र श्लोकों में  प्रकाशित किया और पुनः मनुष्य को अल्पमेधावी समझकर इसे आठ अंगों में विभक्त  कर दिया ।
इस प्रकार धन्वन्तरि ने भी आयुर्वेद का प्रकाशन बह्मदेव द्वारा ही  प्रतिपादित किया हुआ माना है । पुनः भगवान धन्वन्तरि ने कहा कि ब्रह्मा से  दक्ष प्रजापति, उनसे अश्विनीकुमार द्वय तथा उनसे इन्द्र ने आयुर्वेद का  अध्ययन किया ।
चरक संहिता तथा सुश्रुत संहिता में वर्णित इतिहास एवं आयुर्वेद के अवतरण  के क्रम में क्रमशः आत्रेय सम्प्रदाय तथा धन्वन्तरि सम्प्रदाय ही मान्य है  ।

*चरक मतानुसार- आत्रेय सम्प्रदाय ।
सुश्रुत मतानुसार - धन्वन्तरि सम्प्रदाय ।*

----------


## mantu007

आयुर्वेद का अर्थ प्राचीन आचार्यों की व्याख्या और इसमें आए हुए 'आयु'  और 'वेद' इन दो शब्दों के अर्थों के अनुसार बहुत व्यापक है। आयुर्वेद के  आचार्यों ने 'शरीर, इंद्रिय, मन तथा आत्मा के संयोग' को आयु कहा है।  अर्थात्* जब तक इन चारों संपत्ति (साद्गुण्य) या विपत्ति (वैगुण्य) के  अनुसार आयु के अनेक भेद होते हैं, किंतु संक्षेप में प्रभावभेद से इसे चार  प्रकार का माना गया है :
(१) *सुखायु* : किसी प्रकार के शीरीरिक या मानसिक विकास से रहित  होते हुए, ज्ञान, विज्ञान, बल, पौरुष, धनृ धान्य, यश, परिजन आदि साधनों से  समृद्ध व्यक्ति को "सुखायु' कहते हैं।
(२) *दुखायु* : इसके विपरीत समस्त साधनों से युक्त होते हुए भी,  शरीरिक या मानसिक रोग से पीड़ित अथवा निरोग होते हुए भी साधनहीन या  स्वास्थ्य और साधन दोनों से हीन व्यक्ति को "दु:खायु' कहते हैं।
(३) *हितायु* : स्वास्थ्य और साधनों से संपन्न होते हुए या उनमें  कुछ कमी होने पर भी जो व्यक्ति विवेक, सदाचार, सुशीलता, उदारता, सत्य,  अहिंसा, शांति, परोपकार आदि आदि गुणों से युक्त होते हैं और समाज तथा लोक  के कल्याण में निरत रहते हैं उन्हें हितायु कहते हैं।
(४) *अहितायु* : इसके विपरीत जो व्यक्ति अविवेक, दुराचार, क्रूरता,  स्वार्थ, दंभ, अत्याचार आदि दुर्गुणों से युक्त और समाज तथा लोक के लिए  अभिशाप होते हैं उन्हें अहितायु कहते हैं।

----------


## mantu007

इस प्रकार हित, अहित, सुख और दु:ख, आयु के ये चार भेद हैं। इसी प्रकार  कालप्रमाण के अनुसार भी दीर्घायु, मध्यायु और अल्पायु, संक्षेप में ये तीन  भेद होते हैं। वैसे इन तीनों में भी अनेक भेदों की कल्पना की जा सकती है।
"वेद' शब्द के भी सत्ता, लाभ, गति, विचार, प्राप्ति और ज्ञान के साधन,  ये अर्थ होते हैं, और आयु के वेद को आयुर्वेद (नॉलेज ऑव सायन्स ऑव लाइफ़)  कहते हैं। अर्थात्* जिस शास्त्र में आयु के स्वरूप, आयु के विविध भेद, आयु  के लिए हितकारक और अप्रमाण तथा उनके ज्ञान के साधनों का एवं आयु के  उपादानभूत शरीर, इंद्रिय, मन, और आत्मा, इनमें सभी या किसी एक के विकास के  साथ हित, सुख और दीर्घ आयु की प्राप्ति के साधनों का तथा इनके बाधक विषयों  के निराकरण के उपायों का विवचेन हो उसे आयुर्वेद कहते हैं। किंतु आजकल  आयुर्वेद "प्राचीन भारतीय चिकित्सापद्धति' इस संकुचित अर्थ में प्रयुक्त  होता है।

----------


## mantu007

समस्त चेष्टाओं, इंद्रियों, मन ओर आत्मा के आधारभूत पांचभौतिक पिंड की  शरीर कहते हैं। मानव शरीर के स्थूल रूप में छह अंग हैं; दो हाथ, दो पैर,  शिर और ग्रीवा एक तथा अंतराधि (मध्यशरीर) एक। इन अंगों के अवयवों को  प्रत्यंग कहते हैं,-मूर्धा (हेड), ललाट, भ्रू, नासिका, अक्षिकूट (ऑर्बिट),  अक्षिगोलक (आइबॉल), वर्त्स (पलक), पक्ष्म (बरुनी), कर्ण (कान), कर्णपुत्रक  (ट्रैगस), शष्कुली और पाली (पिन्न एंड लोब ऑव इयर्स), शंख (माथे के  पार्श्व, टेंपुल्स), गंड (गाल), ओष्ठ (होंठ), सृक्कणी (मुख के कोने), चिबुक  (ठुड्डी), दंतवेष्ट (मसूड़े), जिह्वा (जीभ), तालु, टांसिल्स, गलशुंडिका  (युवुला), गोजिह्विका (एपीग्लॉटिस), ग्रीवा (गरदन), अवटुका (लैरिंग्ज़),  कंधरा (कंधा), कक्षा (एक्सिला), जत्रु (हंसुली, कालर), वक्ष (थोरेक्स),  स्तन, पार्श्व (बगल), उदर (बेली), नाभि, कुक्षि (कोख), बस्तिशिर (ग्रॉयन),  पृष्ठ (पीठ), कटि (कमर), श्रोणि (पेल्विस), नितंब, गुदा, शिश्न या भग, वृषण  (टेस्टीज़), भुज, कूर्पर (केहुनी), बाहुपिंडिका या अरत्नि (फ़ोरआर्म),  मणिबंध (कलाई), हस्त (हथेली), अंगुलियां और अंगुष्ठ, ऊरु (जांघ), जानु  (घुटना), जंघा (टांग, लेग), गुल्फ (टखना), प्रपद (फुट), पादांगुलि, अंगुष्ठ  और पादतल (तलवा),। इनके अतिरिक्त हृदय, फुफ्फुस (लंग्स), यकृत (लिवर),  प्लीहा (स्प्लीन), आमाशय (स्टमक), पित्ताशय (गाल ब्लैडर), वृक्क (गुर्दा,  किडनी), वस्ति (यूरिनरी ब्लैडर), क्षुद्रांत (स्मॉल इंटेस्टिन), स्थूलांत्र  (लार्ज इंटेस्टिन), वपावहन (मेसेंटेरी), पुरीषाधार, उत्तर और अधरगुद  (रेक्टम), ये कोष्ठांग हैं और सिर में सभी इंद्रियों और प्राणों के  केंद्रों का आश्रय मस्तिष्क (ब्रेन)है।


आयुर्वेद के अनुसार सारे शरीर में ३०० अस्थियां हैं, जिन्हें आजकल केवल  गणना-क्रम-भेद के कारण दो सौ छह (२०६) मानते हैं तथा संधियाँ (ज्वाइंट्स)  २००, स्नायु (लिंगामेंट्स) ९००, शिराएं (ब्लड वेसेल्स, लिफ़ैटिक्स ऐंड  नर्ब्ज़) ७००, धमनियां (क्रेनियल नर्ब्ज़) २४ और उनकी शाखाएं २००, पेशियां  (मसल्स) ५०० (स्त्रियों में २० अधिक) तथा सूक्ष्म स्त्रोत ३०,९५६ हैं।

----------


## mantu007

“आयुर्वेद” शब्द “आयुः” और “वेद” शब्दों की संधि से बना है। “आयुः” का  अर्थ है “अवस्था, उम्र, जीवन” और “वेद” का अर्थ है “ज्ञान”, अतः “आयुर्वेद  का अर्थ हुआ “आयु से सम्बंधित ज्ञान”।अआयुर्वेद को स्वास्थ्य रक्षा हेतु हिन्दू पद्धति माना जाता है।भारत, नेपाल, श्रीलंका आदि देशों के अनगिनत लोग आयुर्वेद पर ही विश्वास  रखते हैं। व्यापक रूप से इसे हमारे ग्रह की अनवरत रूप से चलने वाली औषधि  प्रणाली, जिसका उद्गम वैदिक काल से भी पहले ईसा पूर्व 5000 में हुआ था,  माना जाता है।पौराणिक कथाओं के अनुसार आयुर्वेद के समस्त श्लोक स्वयं भगवान ब्रह्मा के मुख से निकले थे अर्थात् वे ब्रह्मवाक्य हैं।परम्परा के अनुसार, आयुर्वेद का प्रथम वर्णन अग्निवेश लिखित “अग्निवेश  तंत्र” के रूप में हुआ। कालान्तर में महर्षि चरक ने इसे पुनः लिखा और इसका  नाम “चरक संहिता” पड़ा।आयुर्वेद का एक अन्य मुख्य ग्रंथ सुश्रुत संहिता है जिसे कि भगवान  धन्वन्तरि के प्रमुख शिष्य सुश्रुत ने ईसा पूर्व लगभग 1000 में लिखा था।  सुश्रुत को “शल्य चिकित्सा” के जनक के रूप में माना जाता है और “सुश्रुत  संहिता” में भगवान धन्वन्तरि के द्वारा बताये गये शल्य चिकित्सा की  विधियों, जिन्हें कि सुश्रुत ने अपने अनुभवों और भी परिमार्जित किया, का  वर्णन है। चरक संहिता और सुश्रुत संहिता दोनों ही ग्रंथ भारत के प्राचीनतम  विश्वविद्यालयों, तक्षशिला और नालंदा, में पाठ्यक्रम के रूप में सम्मिलित  थे।यद्यपि आयुर्वेद का प्रतिपादन प्राचीन काल में हुआ किन्तु मध्यकाल में  अनेकों विद्वानों ने उसका और अधिक विकास किया। चरक और सुश्रुत के बाद 7वीं  शताब्दी के विद्वान वाग्भट, जिन्होंने “आयुर्वेद” ग्रंथ की रचना की, को  आयुर्वेद का महान विद्वान माना जाता है। आयुर्वेद के एक अन्य जाने माने  विद्वान हैं 8वीं शताब्दी के माधव जिन्होंने “निदान” ग्रंथ लिख कर उसके 79  सर्गों में अनेकों रोगों, उनके लक्षणों, कारणों, जटिलताओं आदि को सूचीबद्ध  किया।पश्चिमी दिग्गजों के द्वारा उनकी चिकित्सा प्रणाली के विकास के लिये  उसमें आयुर्वद के सार तत्वों को जोड़ने का भी प्रयास किया जा रहा है। आयुर्वेद की शिक्षा के लिये अमेरिका में 26 तथा यूरोप में भी दर्जनों स्कूल कार्यरत हैं।

----------


## mantu007

तो अब मित्रों ! आगे बढ़ते है .
अब कुछ आयुर्वेदिक औषधियों के बारें में जानते हैं .

----------


## mantu007

सबसे पहले पवित्र तुलसी की 

तुलसी आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा की एक प्रमुख औषधि है।

विभिन्न औषधीय गुणों के निहित होने के कारण भारत में तुलसी का प्रयोग हजारों वर्षों से किया जा रहा है।

तनाव दूर करने में तुलसी अत्यन्त सहायक है।

सर्दी-जुकाम, सरदर्द, उदर तथा हृदय से सम्बंधित व्याधियों के उपचार के लिये तुलसी के रस का औषधि के रूप में प्रयोग किया जाता है।

तुलसी का प्रयोग अनेकों प्रकार से किया जा सकता है जैसे कि काढ़ा या चाय  के रूप में, चूर्ण या पाउडर के रूप में, ताजी पत्ती के रूप में या घी मिला  कर।

भारत में तुलसी का धार्मिक महत्व है तथा देवी के रूप में इसकी पूजा की जाती है।

हिन्दू धर्म में तुलसी नाम को अतुलनीय माना जाता है।

तुलसी को देवी लक्ष्मी का अवतार माना जाता है तथा प्रतिवर्ष भगवान विष्णु के साथ तुलसी विवाह का त्यौहार भी मनाया जाता है।
*उपचार*

*आँख:* आँख की अनेकों बीमारियों के लिये तुलसी का रस बहुत फायदेमंद है।

*दांत व मसूढ़े:* तुलसी के पत्तों का चूर्ण संवेदनशील दांतों तथा मसूढ़ों के लिये अत्यधिक लाभदायक है।

*दंश:* एंटी एलर्जिक गुण होने के कारण तुलसी के रस का प्रयोग सर्व व जहरीले कीड़ों के दंश के उपचार में किया जाता है।

*तनाव:* प्रतिदिन तुलसी के 4-5 पत्ते चबाने से तनाव दूर होता है।

*माइग्रेन:* तुलसी के पत्तों को कूट-पीस कर पेस्ट बनायें तथा मस्तक पर लेप करें, माइग्रेन में अवश्य फायदा होगा।

----------


## mantu007

*औषधीय गुण की खान तुलसी*


 
 तुलसी  में कई औषधीय गुण होते हैं। हृदय रोग हो या सर्दी जुकाम, भारत में सदियों  से तुलसी का इस्तेमाल होता चला आ रहा है। और क्या-क्या हैं इस पौधे की  और खूबियां 



1- सर्दी जुकाम में लाभप्रद 
सर्दी  जुकाम होने पर तुलसी की पत्तियों को चाय में उबालकर पीने से राहत मिलती  है। तुलसी का अर्क तेज बुखार को कम करने में भी कारगर साबित होता है। 
2- कफ 
करीब  सभी कफ सीरप को बनाने में तुलसी का इस्तेमाल किया जाता है। तुलसी की  पत्तियां कफ साफ करने में मदद करती हैं। तुलसी के कोमल पत्तों को चबाने से  खांसी और नजले से राहत मिलती है। 
3- गले की खराश 
चाय की पत्तियों को उबालकर पीने से गले की खराश दूर हो जाती है। इस पानी को आप गरारा करने के लिए भी इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं। 
4- श्वास की समस्या 
श्वास  संबंधी समस्याओं का उपचार करने में तुलसी खासी उपयोगी साबित होती है। शहद,  अदरक और तुलसी को मिलाकर बनाया गया काढ़ा पीने से ब्रोंकाइटिस, दमा, कफ और  सर्दी में राहत मिलती है। नमक, लौंग और तुलसी के पत्तों से बनाया गया  काढ़ा इंफ्लुएंजा में फौरन राहत देता है। 
5- गुर्दे की पथरी 
तुलसी  गुर्दे को मजबूत बनाती है। यदि किसी के गुर्दे में पथरी हो गई हो तो उसे  शहद में मिलाकर तुलसी के अर्क का नियमित सेवन करना चाहिए। छह महीने में  फर्क दिखेगा। 
6- हृदय रोग 
तुलसी खून में कोलेस्ट्राल के स्तर को घटाती है। ऐसे में हृदय रोगियों के लिए यह खासी कारगर साबित होती है। 
7- बच्चों के लिए रामबाण 
बच्चों में बुखार, खांसी और उल्टी जैसी सामान्य समस्याओं में तुलसी बहुत फायदेमंद है। 
8- तनाव 
तुलसी  की पत्तियों में तनाव रोधीगुण भी पाए जाते हैं। हाल में हुए शोधों से पता  चला है कि तुलसी तनाव से बचाती है। तनाव को खुद से दूर रखने के लिए कोई भी  व्यक्ति तुलसी के 12 पत्तों का रोज दो बार सेवन कर सकता है। 
9- मुंह का संक्रमण 
अल्सर  और मुंह के अन्य संक्रमण में तुलसी की पत्तियां फायदेमंद साबित होती हैं।  रोजाना तुलसी की कुछ पत्तियों को चबाने से मुंह का संक्रमण दूर हो जाता है।  
10- त्वचा रोग 
दाद, खुजली और त्वचा की अन्य  समस्याओं में तुलसी के अर्क को प्रभावित जगह पर लगाने से कुछ ही दिनों में  रोग दूर हो जाता है। नैचुरोपैथों द्वारा ल्यूकोडर्मा का इलाज करने में  तुलसी के पत्तों को सफलता पूर्वक इस्तेमाल किया गया है। 
11- सांसों की दुर्गध 
तुलसी  की सूखी पत्तियों को सरसों के तेल में मिलाकर दांत साफ करने से सांसों की  दुर्गध चली जाती है। पायरिया जैसी समस्या में भी यह खासा कारगर साबित होती  है। 
12- सिर का दर्द 
सिर के दर्द में तुलसी एक बढि़या दवा के तौर पर काम करती है। तुलसी का काढ़ा पीने से सिर के दर्द में आराम मिलता है। 
13- आंखों की समस्या 
आंखों की जलन में तुलसी का अर्क बहुत कारगर साबित होता है। रात में रोजाना श्यामा तुलसी के अर्क को दो बूंद आंखों में डालना चाहिए।

----------


## mantu007

तुलसी में अनेकों जैव सक्रिय रसायन पाए गए हैं, जिनमें ट्रैनिन, सैवोनिन,  ग्लाइकोसाइड और एल्केलाइड्स प्रमुख हैं। अभी भी पूरी तरह से इनका विश्लेषण  नहीं हो पाया है। प्रमुख सक्रिय तत्व हैं एक प्रकार का पीला उड़नशील तेल  जिसकी मात्रा संगठन स्थान व समय के अनुसार बदलते रहते हैं। ०.१ से ०.३  प्रतिशत तक तेल पाया जाना सामान्य बात है। 'वैल्थ ऑफ इण्डिया' के अनुसार इस  तेल में लगभग ७१ प्रतिशत यूजीनॉल, बीस प्रतिशत यूजीनॉल मिथाइल ईथर तथा तीन  प्रतिशत कार्वाकोल होता है। श्री तुलसी में श्यामा की अपेक्षा कुछ अधिक  तेल होता है तथा इस तेल का सापेक्षिक घनत्व भी कुछ अधिक होता है। तेल के  अतिरिक्त पत्रों में लगभग ८३ मिलीग्राम प्रतिशत विटामिन सी एवं २.५  मिलीग्राम प्रतिशत कैरीटीन होता है। तुलसी बीजों में हरे पीले रंग का तेल  लगभग १७.८ प्रतिशत की मात्रा में पाया जाता है। इसके घटक हैं कुछ  सीटोस्टेरॉल, अनेकों वसा अम्ल मुख्यतः पामिटिक, स्टीयरिक, ओलिक, लिनोलक और  लिनोलिक अम्ल। तेल के अलावा बीजों में श्लेष्मक प्रचुर मात्रा में होता है।  इस म्युसिलेज के प्रमुख घटक हैं-पेन्टोस, हेक्जा यूरोनिक अम्ल और राख ।  राख लगभग ०.२ प्रतिशत होती है।

----------


## mantu007

तो अब बारी है दोस्तों पवित्र अश्वगंधा की

----------


## mantu007

*अवश्गंधा* एक पौधा है जो खानदेश, बरार, पश्चिमीघाट एवं अन्य अनेक स्थानों में मिलता है। हिन्दी में इसे साधारणतया *असगंध* कहते हैं। लैटिन में इसका नाम वाइथनिया सोम्निफ़ेरा है। यह पौधा दो हाथ तक ऊँचा हाता है और  विशेषकर वर्षा ऋतु में पैदा होता है, किंतु कई स्थानों पर बारहों मास उगता  है। इसकी अनेक शाखाएँ निकलती हैं और घुँघची जैसे लाल रंग के फल बरसात के  अंत या जाड़े के प्रारंभ में मिलते हैं। इसकी जड़ लगभग एक फुट लंबी, दृढ,  चेपदार और कड़वी होती है। बाजार में गंधी जिसे असगंध या असगंध की जड़ कहकर  बेचते हैं, वह इसकी जड़ नहीं, वरन् अन्य वर्ग की लता की जड़ होती है, जिसे  लैटिन भाषा में कॉन्वॉल्वुलस असगंधा कहते हैं। यह जड़ जहरीली नहीं होती  किंतु अश्वगंध की जड़ जहरीली होती है। अश्वगंधा का पौधा चार पाँच वर्ष  जीवित रहता है। इसी की जड़ से असगंध मिलती है, जो बहुत पुष्टिकारक है।


राजनिघंटु के मतानुसार अश्वगंधा चरपरी, गरम, कड़वी, मादक गंधयुक्त,  बलकारक, वातनाशक और खाँसी, श्वास, क्षय तथ व्रण को नष्ट करने वाली है इसकी  जड़ पौष्टिक, धातुपरिवर्तक और कामोद्दीपक है; क्षयरोग, बुढ़ापे की दुर्बलता  तथा गठिया में भी यह लाभदायक है। यह वातनाशक तथा शुक्रवृद्धिकर आयुर्वेदिक  औषधियों में प्रमुख है; शुक्रवृद्धिकारक होने के कारण इसको शुक्रला भी  कहते हैं।


रासायनिक विश्लेषण से इसमें सोम्निफ़ेरिन और एक क्षारतत्व तथा राल और  रंजक पदार्थ पाए गए हैं। इसमें निद्रा लानेवाले और मूत्र बढ़ानेवाले पदार्थ  भी प्रचुर मात्रा में होते हैं।

----------


## mantu007

इसका ताजा तथा सूखा फल औषधि के काम में आता है, किंतु सिंध, पाकिस्तान  के उत्तर पश्चिमी सरहदी प्रांत, अफगानिस्तान तथा ब्लूचिस्तान में इसे रेनेट  के स्थान पर दूध जमाने के काम में लाते हैं। इसका पाचक द्रव नमक के पानी  में जल्दी आ जाता है (100 भाग पानी में 5 भाग नमक का होना चाहिए)। इस पानी  के उपयोग से दही शीघ्र जमता है, जो पेट में पाचक अम्ल के समान लाभ पहुँचाता  है। कुछ वैद्यों ने इस वनस्पति की जड़ को प्लेग में उपयोगी पाया है।


वैद्य असगंध से चूर्ण, घृत, पाक इत्यादि बनाते हैं और औषधि के रूप में  इसका उपयोग गठिया, क्षय, बंध्यत्व, कटिशूल, नारू नामक कृमि, वातरक्त  इत्यादि रोगों में भी करते हैं। इस प्रकार असगंध के अनेक और विविध उपयोग  हैं।

----------


## mantu007

अश्वगंधा का प्रयोग तनाव मुक्ति के लिये किया जाता है। अध्ययन से ज्ञात  हुआ है कि अश्वगंधा में “एन्टी इंफ्लेमेटरी”, “एंट ट्यूमर”, “एंटी स्ट्रेस”  तथा “एंटीआक्सीडेंट” गुण पाये जाते हैं।
आयुर्वेद में अश्वगंधा को एक ऐसा रसायन माना जाता है जो कि स्वास्थ्य तथा आयु में वृद्धिकारक है।

अश्वगंधा मनोवैज्ञानिक क्रियाओं को सामान्य बनाये रखता है।

अश्वगंधा के जड़ तथा फलियों को आयुर्वेदिक औषधि के रूप में प्रयोग किया जाता है।

भारत में अश्वगंधा का प्रयोग प्रायः मानसिक कमियों को दूर करने के लिये किया जाता है।

----------


## mantu007

अश्वगंधा उद्यान में

----------


## mantu007

तो अब बारी है दोस्तों पवित्र घृतकुमारी की

----------


## mantu007

*घृत कुमारी* या अलो वेरा, जिसे क्वारगंदल, या ग्वारपाठा के नाम से भी जाना जाता है, एक औषधीय पौधे के रूप में विख्यात है। इसकी उत्पत्ति संभवतः उत्तरी अफ्रीका में हुई है। यह प्रजाति विश्व के अन्य स्थानों पर स्वाभाविक रूप से नहीं पायी जाती पर इसके निकट संबंधी *अलो*  उत्तरी अफ्रीका में पाये जाते हैं। इसे सभी सभ्यताओं ने एक औषधीय पौधे के  रूप मे मान्यता दी है और इस प्रजाति के पौधों का इस्तेमाल पहली शताब्दी  ईसवी से औषधि के रूप में किया जा रहा है। इसका उल्लेख आयुर्वेद के प्राचीन ग्रंथों मे मिलता है।

----------


## mantu007

घृत कुमारी का पौधा बिना तने का या बहुत ही छोटे तने का एक गूदेदार और रसीला पौधा होता है जिसकी लम्बाई ६०-१०० सेमी तक होती है. इसका फैलाव नीचे से निकलती शाखाओं द्वारा होता है। इसकी  पत्तियां भालाकार, मोटी और मांसल होती हैं जिनका रंग, हरा, हरा-स्लेटी होने  के साथ कुछ किस्मों मे पत्ती के ऊपरी और निचली सतह पर सफेद धब्बे होते  हैं। पत्ती के किनारों पर की सफेद छोटे दाँतों की एक पंक्ति होती है। गर्मी  के मौसम में पीले रंग के फूल उत्पन्न होते हैं।

----------


## mantu007

घृत कुमारी के सौन्दर्य वर्धक और उपचारात्मक प्रभावों के संबंध मे  वैज्ञानिक साक्ष्य बहुत सीमित है और आम तौर पर विरोधाभासी है। इसके बावजूद  सौन्दर्य और वैकल्पिक दवा उद्योग इसके चिकित्सीय गुणों का निरंतर दावा करता  है। घृत कुमारी का स्वाद बहुत ही कड़वा होता है तथापि इसके जैल का प्रयोग  व्यावसायिक रूप में उपलब्ध दही, पेय पदार्थों और कुछ मिठाइयों मे एक घटक के  रूप में किया जाता है। माना जाता है कि घृत कुमारी के बीजो से जैव इंधन प्राप्त किया जा सकता है। भेंड़ के कृत्रिम गर्भाधान मे वीर्य को पतला करने के लिये घृत कुमारी का प्रयोग होता है। ताजा भोजन के संरक्षक  के रूप में, और छोटे खेतों में जल संरक्षण के उपयोग मे भी आता है।

चीन, जापान और भारत मे घृत कुमारी का प्रयोग पारंपरिक चिकित्सा मे किया  जाता है। व्यापक मान्यता के विपरीत कि घृत कुमारी विषैली नहीं होती, अगर  इसको ज्यादा मात्रा मे निगला जाये तो यह हानिकारक हो सकता है। मान्यता है  कि घावों के भरने में घृत कुमारी प्रभावी इलाज है पर साक्ष्य सीमित और  विरोधाभासी हैं। जलने और घाव पर लगाने के अलावा घृत कुमारी के सेवन से  मधुमेह रोगियों की रक्त शर्करा के स्तर में सुधार होता है साथ ही यह उच्च  लिपिडेमिक रोगियों के रक्त मे लिपिड का स्तर घटाता है।

----------


## mantu007

अपने आर्द्रताकारी (moisturizing) तथा उम्रवृद्धिकारक गुणों के कारण  बहुधा इसका प्रयोग स्किन लोशन के रूप में किया जाता है। रक्तसंचरण तंत्र,  लीव्हर, प्लीहा आदि के लिये घृतकुमारी अत्यन्त लाभदायक है। पाचनशक्ति बढ़ाने  तथा उदर सम्बंधी अनेकों रोगों के उपचार में भी यह बहुत प्रभावशील है।*उपचार*
*जलने, कटने तथा घाव में*

घृतकुमारी के पत्ते का गूदा जलने, कटने तथा घाव वाले स्थान में लगायें, तत्काल राहत अनुभव करेंगे।
*फोड़े तथा छालों में*

एक चम्मच हल्दी में घृतकुमारी के पत्तों का गूदा मिला कर प्रभावित त्वचा में लगायें और पट्टी बांध दें।
*त्वचा रोगों में*

घृतकुमारी के पत्तों के गूदा को प्रभवित त्वचा में लेप करने से त्वचा रोगों में अपेक्षित लाभ मिलता है।

घृतकुमारी के पत्तों का गूदा प्रतिदिन 1-2 चम्मच खाने से बहुत फायदा मिलता है।
*कब्ज में*

घृतकुमारी के पत्तों का गूदा प्रतिदिन 1-2 चम्मच खाने से बहुत फायदा मिलता है।
*सावधानी:* गर्भवती औरतों और पाँच वर्ष से कम उम्र के बच्चों के लिये घृतकुमारी के आन्तरिक सेवन करने की सख्त मनाही है।

----------


## mantu007

तो अब बारी है दोस्तों पवित्र आँवले की

----------


## mantu007

*आँवला* एक छोटे आकार और हरे रंग का फल है। इसका स्वाद खट्टा होता है। आयुर्वेद में इसके अत्यधिक स्वास्थ्यवर्धक  माना गया है। आँवला विटामिन 'सी' का सर्वोत्तम और प्राकृतिक स्रोत है।  इसमें विद्यमान विटामिन 'सी' नष्ट नहीं होता। यह भारी, रुखा, शीत, अम्ल रस  प्रधान, लवण रस छोड़कर शेष पाँचों रस वाला, विपाक में मधुर, रक्तपित्त व  प्रमेह को हरने वाला, अत्यधिक धातुवर्द्धक और रसायन है। यह 'विटामिन सी' का  सर्वोत्तम भण्डार है। आँवला दाह, पाण्डु, रक्तपित्त, अरुचि, त्रिदोष, दमा,  खाँसी, श्वास रोग, कब्ज, क्षय, छाती के रोग, हृदय रोग, मूत्र विकार आदि  अनेक रोगों को नष्ट करने की शक्ति रखता है। वीर्य को पुष्ट करके पौरुष  बढ़ाता है, चर्बी घटाकर मोटापा दूर करता है। सिर के केशों को काले, लम्बे व  घने रखता है। विटामिन सी ऐसा नाजुक तत्व होता है जो गर्मी के प्रभाव से  नष्ट हो जाता है, लेकिन आँवले में विद्यमान विटामिन सी कभी नष्ट नहीं होता।

----------


## mantu007

आँवले के 100 ग्राम रस में 921 मि.ग्रा. और गूदे में 720 मि.ग्रा. विटामिन  सी पाया जाता है। आर्द्रता 81.2, प्रोटीन 0.5, वसा 0.1, खनिज द्रव्य 0.7,  कार्बोहाइड्रेट्स 14.1, कैल्शियम 0.05, फॉस्फोरस 0.02, प्रतिशत, लौह 1.2  मि.ग्रा., निकोटिनिक एसिड 0.2 मि.ग्रा. पाए जाते हैं। इसके अलावा इसमें  गैलिक एसिड, टैनिक एसिड, शर्करा (ग्लूकोज), अलब्यूमिन, काष्ठौज आदि तत्व भी  पाए जाते हैं।

आँवला दाह, खाँसी, श्वास रोग, कब्ज, पाण्डु, रक्तपित्त, अरुचि, त्रिदोष,  दमा, क्षय, छाती के रोग, हृदय रोग, मूत्र विकार आदि अनेक रोगों को नष्ट  करने की शक्ति रखता है। वीर्य को पुष्ट करके पौरुष बढ़ाता है, चर्बी घटाकर  मोटापा दूर करता है। सिर के केशों को काले, लम्बे व घने रखता है।  दाँत-मसूड़ों की खराबी दूर होना, कब्ज, रक्त विकार, चर्म रोग, पाचन शक्ति  में खराबी, नेत्र ज्योति बढ़ना, बाल मजबूत होना, सिर दर्द दूर होना, चक्कर,  नकसीर, रक्ताल्पता, बल-वीर्य में कमी, बेवक्त बुढ़ापे के लक्षण प्रकट  होना, यकृत की कमजोरी व खराबी, स्वप्नदोष, धातु विकार, हृदय विकार, फेफड़ों  की खराबी, श्वास रोग, क्षय, दौर्बल्य, पेट कृमि, उदर विकार, मूत्र विकार  आदि अनेक व्याधियों के घटाटोप को दूर करने के लिए आँवला काफी उपयोगी है।

----------


## mantu007

स्वाद में कसैला किन्तु स्वास्थ्य की दृष्टि से अत्यन्त गुणकारी!
आँवला माता के सदृष हमारा पोषण करने वाला फल है इसलिए इसे “धातृ फल” नाम  दिया गया है। आयुर्वेद आँवले का गुणगाण करते जरा भी थकता नहीं है।
आँवला अत्यन्त शीतल तासीर वाला फल है। अपनी शीतलता से यह मनुष्य के  दिमाग को शान्त रखते के साथ ही शक्ति भी प्रदान करता है। आँवले का नियमित  सेवन करना स्*मरण शक्ति को बढ़ाने में सहायक होता है।
आयुर्वेद में उदर से सम्बन्धित रोगों के लिए आँवले को रामबाण माना गया  है। आँवले के चूर्ण को शहद के साथ मिला कर चाटने सेपेट व गले की जलन, खाना न  पचना, खट्टी डकार, गैस व कब्*ज आदि रोग दूर होते हैं।
त्वचा सम्बन्धी रोगों के लिए आँवले का सेवन अत्यन्त लाभकारी है, त्वचा स्वस्थ बनी रहती है।
आँवला स्नायु तंत्र को मजबूती प्रदान करता है तथा सौन्दर्य में वृद्धि करता है।
आँवले के सेवन से नये खून का निर्माण होता है रक्त सम्बन्धी समस्त विकार  दूर होते हैं। आँवला हानिकारक टॉक्सिन को शरीर से बाहर निकालता है और रक्त  को साफ करता है। गर्भावस्*था में आँवला रक्*त की कमी को दूर करता है।
आँवला यौवन शक्ति प्रदान करता है तथा आँवले का नियमित सेवन वृद्धावस्था को पास ही नहीं फटकने देता।
प्रतिदिन एक बड़ा चम्*मच आँवले का रस शहद के साथ मिलाकर चाटने से मोतियाबिन्*द में लाभ होता है।
रात को सोने से पहले आँवला खाने से पेट में हानिकारक तत्व इकट्ठे नहीं हो पाते तथा पेट साफ रहता है।
मूत्र सम्बन्धी परेशानी में भी आँवले का सेवन लाभकारी होता है।
दाँत व मसूड़ों में तकलीफ होने पर एक कच्चा आँवला नियमित रूप से खाने पर अवश्य ही लाभ होता है।
आँवला कफ को निकालता है।
आँवले का मुरब्बा शक्तिदायक होता है। आँवला एक अंण्डे से अधिक बल देता है।
ब्लडप्रेशर वालों के लिये आँवला बहुत फायदेमंद है।
शहद के साथ आँवले के रस का सेवन मधुमेह में लाभकारी है।
आँवले का रस पीने से नेत्र ज्योति बढ़ती है।
आँवले के चूर्ण का उबटन चेहरे पर लगाने से चेहरा साफ होता है और दाग धब्बे दूर होते हैं।

----------


## mantu007

तो अब बारी है दोस्तों पवित्र नीम की
*
नीम* भारतीय मूल का एक सदाबहार वृक्ष है।

----------


## mantu007

नीम एक तेजी से बढ़ने वाला सदाबहार पेड़ है जो 15-20 मी (लगभग 50-65 फुट) की ऊंचाई तक पहुंच सकता है, और कभी  कभी 35-40 मी (115-131 फुट) तक भी ऊंचा हो सकता है। नीम एक सदाबहार पेड़ है  लेकिन गंभीर सूखे में इसकी अधिकतर या लगभग सभी पत्तियां झड़ जाती हैं।  इसकी शाखाओं का प्रसार व्यापक होता है।
तना अपेक्षाकृत, सीधा और छोटा होता और व्यास मे 1.2 मीटर तक पहुँच सकता  है। इसकी छाल, कठोर, विदरित (दरारयुक्त) या शल्कीय होती है और इसका रंग  सफेद-धूसर या लाल भूरा भी हो सकता है। रसदारू भूरा-सफेद और अंतः काष्ट लाल रंग का होता है जो वायु के संपर्क मे आने से लाल-भूरे रंग मे परिवर्तित हो जाता है। जड़ प्रणाली मे एक मजबूत मुख्य मूसल जड़ और अच्छी तरह से विकसित पार्श्व जड़ें शामिल होती हैं।
20-40 सेमी (8 से 16 इंच) तक लंबी प्रत्यावर्ती पिच्छ्कार पत्तियां जिनमे, 20 से लेकर 31 तक गहरे हरे रंग के पत्रक होते हैं जिनकी  लंबाई 3-8 सेमी (1 से 3 इंच) तक होती है। अग्रस्त (टर्मिनल) पत्रक प्राय:  उनुपस्थित होता है। पर्णवृंत छोटा होता है। कोंपलों (नयी पत्तियाँ) का रंग थोड़ा बैंगनी या लालामी लिये  होता है। परिपक्व पत्रकों का आकार आमतौर पर असममितीय होता है और इनके  किनारे दंतीय होते हैं।

फूल सफेद और सुगन्धित होते हैं और एक लटकते हुये पुष्पगच्छ  जो लगभग 25 सेमी (10 इंच) तक लंबा होता है मे सजे रहते हैं। इसका फल चिकना  (अरोमिल) गोलाकार से अंडाकार होता है और इसे निंबोली कहते हैं। फल का  छिलका पतला तथा गूदा रेशेदार, सफेद पीले रंग का, और स्वाद मे कड़वा-मीठा  होता है। गूदे की मोटाई 0.3 से 0.5 सेमी तक होती है। गुठली सफेद और कठोर  होती है जिसमे एक या कभी कभी दो से तीन बीज होते हैं जिनका आवरण भूरे रंग  का होता है।
 पेड़ों की व्यवसायिक खेती को लाभदायक नहीं माना जाता। मक्का के निकट तीर्थयात्रियों के लिए आश्रय प्रदान करने के लिए लगभग 50000 नीम के पेड़ लगाए गए हैं।

----------


## mantu007

नीम एक म बहुत ही अच्छी वनस्पति है जो की भारतीय पर्यावरण के अनुकूल है और भारत में बहुतायत में पाया जाता है। इसका स्वाद तो कड़वा होता है लेकिन इसके फायदे तो अनेक और बहुत प्रभावशाली है।

१- नीम की छाल का लेप सभी प्रकार के चर्म रोगों और घावों के निवारण में सहायक है।

२- नीम की दातुन करने से दांत और मसूड़े स्वस्थ रहते हैं।

३- नीम की पत्तियां चबाने से रक्त शोधन होता है और त्वचा विकार रहित और कांतिवान होती है। हां पत्तियां अवश्य कड़वी होती हैं, लेकिन कुछ पाने के लिये कुछ तो खोना पड़ता है मसलन स्वाद।

४- नीम की पत्तियों को पानी में उबाल उस पानी से नहाने से चर्म विकार दूर होते हैं, और ये खासतौर से चेचक के उपचार में सहायक है और उसके विषाणु को फैलने न देने में सहायक है।

५- नींबोली (नीम का छोटा सा फल) और उसकी पत्तियों से निकाले गये तेल से मालिश की जाये तो शरीर के लिये अच्छा रहता है।

६- नीम के द्वारा बनाया गया लेप बालो में लगाने से बाल स्वस्थ रहते हैं और कम झड़ते हैं।

७- नीम की पत्तियों के रस को आंखों में डालने से आंख आने की बीमारी (नेत्रशोथ या कंजेक्टिवाइटिस

८- नीम की पत्तियों के रस और शहद को २:१ के अनुपात में पीने से पीलिया में फायदा होता है, और इसको कान में डालने से कान के विकारों में भी फायदा होता है।

९- नीम के तेल की ५-१० बूंदों को सोते समय दूध में डालकर पीने से ज़्यादा पसीना आने और जलन होने सम्बन्धी विकारों में बहुत फायदा होता है।

१०- नीम के बीजों के चूर्ण को खाली पेट गुनगुने पानी के साथ लेने से बवासीर में काफ़ी फ़ायदा होता है।

----------


## mantu007

*विभिन्न रोगों में नीम का उपयोग*

१. *प्रसव एवं प्रसूता काल में नीम का उपयोग*
१.१ नीम की जड़ को गर्भवती स्त्री के कमर में बांधने से बच्चा आसानी से  पैदा हो जाता है। किन्तु बच्चा पैदा होते ही नीम की जड़ को कमर से खोलकर  तुरन्त फेंक देने का सुझाव दिया जाता है। यह प्रयोग देश के कुछ ग्रामीण  अंचलों में होते देखा गया है। परीक्षणों के बाद आयुर्वेद ने भी इसे मान्यता  दी है।
१.२ प्रसूता को बच्चा जनने के दिन से ही नीम के पत्तों का रस कुछ दिन तक  नियमित पिलाने से गर्भाशय संकोचन एवं रक्त की सफाई होती है, गर्भाशय और  उसके आस-पास के अंगों का सूजन उतर जाता है, भूख लगती है, दस्त साफ होता है,  ज्वर नहीं आता, यदि आता भी है तो उसका वेग अधिक नहीं होता। यह आयुर्वेद का  मत है।
१.३ आयुर्वेद के मतानुसार प्रसव के छ: दिनों तक प्रसूता को प्यास लगने  पर नीम के छाल का औटाया हुआ पानी देने से उसकी प्रकृति अच्छी रहती है। नीम  के पत्ते या तने के भीतरी छाल को औंटकर गरम जल से प्रसूता स्त्री की योनि  का प्रक्षालन करने से प्रसव के कारण होने वाला योनिशूल (दर्द) और सूजन नष्ट  होता है। घाव जल्दी सूख जाता है तथा योनि शुद्ध तथा संकुचित होता है।
१.४ प्रसव होने पर प्रसूता के घर के दरवाजे पर नीम की पत्तियाँ तथा  गोमूत्र रखने की ग्रामीण परम्परा मिलती है। ऐसा करने के पीछे मान्यता है कि  घर के अन्दर दुष्ट आत्माएं अर्थात संक्रामक कीटाणुओं वाली हवा न प्रवेश  करे। नीम पत्ती और गोमूत्र दोनों में रोगाणुरोधी (anti bacterial) गुण पाये  जाते हैं। गुजरात के बड़ौदा में प्रसूता को नीम छाल का काढ़ा एवं नीम तेल  पिलाया जाता है, इससे भी स्वास्थ्य पर अच्छा प्रभाव पड़ता है।
२. *मासिक धर्म, सुजाक एवं सहवास क्षत में नीम*
२.१ आयुर्वेद मत में नीम की कोमल छाल ४ माशा तथा पुराना गुड २ तोला,  डेढ़ पाव पानी में औंटकर, जब आधा पाव रह जाय तब छानकर स्त्रियों को पिलाने  से रुका हुआ मासिक धर्म पुन: शुरू हो जाता है। एक अन्य वैद्य के अनुसार नीम  छाल २ तोला सोंठ, ४ माशा एवं गुण २ तोला मिलाकर उसका काढ़ा बनाकर देने से  मासिक धर्म की गड़बड़ी ठीक होती है।
२.२ स्त्री योनि में सुजाक (फुंसी, चकते) होने पर नीम के पत्तों के उबले  गुनगुने जल से धोने से लाभ होता है। एक बड़े व चौड़े बर्तन में नीम पत्ती  के उबले पर्याप्त जल में जो सुसुम हो, बैठने से सुजाक का शमन होता है और  शान्ति मिलती है। पुरूष लिंग में भी सुजाक होने पर यही सुझाव दिया जाता है।  इससे सूजन भी उतर जाता है और पेशाब ठीक होने लगता है।
२.३ नीम पत्ती को गरम कर स्त्री के कमर में बांधने से मासिक धर्म के समय  होने वाला कष्ट या पुरूषप्रसंग के समय होने वाला दर्द नष्ट होता है।
२.४ नीम के पत्तों को पीस कर उसकी टिकिया तवे पर सेंककर पानी के साथ  लेने से सहवास के समय स्त्री योनि के अन्दर या पुरूष लिंग में हुए क्षत भर  जाते हैं, दर्द मिट जाता है।
३. *प्रदर रोग (Leocorea) में नीम*
३.१ प्रदर रोग मुख्यत: दो तरह के होते हैं-श्वेत एवं रक्त। जब योनि से  सड़ी मछली के समान गन्ध जैसा, कच्चे अंडे की सफेदी के समान गाढ़ा पीला एवं  चिपचिपा पदार्थ निकलता है, तब उसे श्वेत प्रदर कहा जाता है। यह रोग प्रजनन  अंगों की नियमित सफाई न होने, संतुलित भोजन के अभाव, बेमेल विवाह, मानसिक  तनाव, हारमोन की गड़बड़ी, शरीर से श्रम न करने, मधुमेह, रक्तदोष या चर्मरोग  इत्यादि से होता है। इस रोग की अवस्था में जांघ के आस-पास जलन महसूस होता  है, शौच नियमित नहीं होता, सिर भारी रहता है और कभी-कभी चक्कर भी आता है।  रक्त प्रदर एक गंभीर रोग है। योनि मार्ग से अधिक मात्रा में रक्त का बहना  इसका मुख्य लक्षण है। यह मासिक धर्म के साथ या बाद में भी होता है। इस रोग  में हाथ-पैर में जलन, प्यास ज्यादा लगना, कमजोरी, मूर्च्छा तथा अधिक नींद  आने की शिकायतें होती हैं।
३.२ श्वेत प्रदर में नीम की पत्तियों के क्वाथ से योनिद्वार को धोना और  नीम छाल को जलाकर उसका धुआं लगाना लाभदायक माना गया है। दुर्गन्ध तथा  चिपचिपापन दूर होने के साथ योनिद्वार शुद्ध एवं संकुचित होता है। यह  आयुर्वेद ग्रंथ 'गण-निग्रह' का अभिमत है।
३.३ रक्त प्रदर में नीम के तने की भीतरी छाल का रस तथा जीरे का चूर्ण  मिलाकर पीने से रक्तस्राव बन्द होता है तथा इस रोग की अन्य शिकायतें भी दूर  होती हैं।
३.४ प्रदर रोग में (कफ होने पर) नीम का मद एवं गुडची का रस शराब के साथ लेने से लाभ होता है।
४. *घाव, फोड़े-फुंसी, बदगांठ, घमौरी तथा नासूर में नीम*
४.१ घाव एवं चर्मरोग बैक्टेरियाजनित रोग हैं और नीम का हर अंग अपने  बैक्टेरियारोधी गुणों के कारण इस रोग के लिए सदियों से रामवाण औषधि के रूप  में मान्यता प्राप्त है। घाव एवं चर्मरोग में नीम के समान आज भी विश्व के  किसी भी चिकित्सा-पद्धति में दूसरी कोई प्रभावकारी औषधि नहीं है। इसे आज  दुनियाँ के चिकित्सा वैज्ञानिक भी एकमत से स्वीकारने लगे हैं।
४.२ घाव चाहे छोटा हो या बड़ा नीम की पत्तियों के उबले जल से धोने, नीम  पत्तियों को पीस कर उसपर छापने और नीम का पत्ता पीसकर पीने से शीघ्र लाभ  होता है। फोड़े-फुंसी व बलतोड़ में भी नीम पत्तियाँ पीस कर छापी जाती हैं।
४.३ दुष्ट व न भरने वाले घाव को नीम पत्ते के उबले जल से धोने और उस पर  नीम का तेल लगाने से वह जल्दी भर जाता है। नीम की पत्तियाँ भी पीसकर छापने  से लाभ होता है।
४.४ गर्मी के दिनों में घमौरियाँ निकलने पर नीम पत्ते के उबले जल से नहाने पर लाभ होता है।
४.५ नीम की पत्तियों का रस, सरसों का तेल और पानी, इनको पकाकर लगाने से विषैले घाव भी ठीक हो जाते हैं।॥
४.६ नीम का मरहम लगाने से हर तरह के विकृत, विषैले एवं दुष्ट घाव भी ठीक  होते हैं। इसे बनाने की विधि इस प्रकार है-नीम तेल एक पाव, मोम आधा पाव,  नीम की हरी पत्तियों का रस एक सेर, नीम की जड़ के छाल का चूर्ण एक छटाक,  नीम पत्तियों की राख ढाई तोला। एक कड़ाही में नीम तेल तथा पत्तियों का रस  डालकर हल्की आँच पर पकावें। जब जलते-जलते एक छटाक रह जाय तब उसमें मोम डाल  दें। गल जाने के बाद कड़ाही को चूल्हे पर से उतार कर और मिश्रण को कपड़े से  छानकर गाज अलग कर दें। फिर नीम की छाल का चूर्ण और पत्तियों की राख उसमें  बढ़िया से मिला दें। नीम का मरहम तैयार।
४.७ हमेशा बहते रहने वाले फोड़े पर नीम की छाल का भष्म लगाने से लाभ होता है।
४.८ छाँव में सूखी नीम की पत्ती और बुझे हुए चूने को नीम के हरे पत्ते  के रस में घोटकर नासूर में भर देने से वह ठीक हो जाता है। जिस घाव में  नासूर पड़ गया हो तथा उससे बराबर मवाद आता हो, तो उसमें नीम की पत्तियों का  पुल्टिस बांधने से लाभ होता है।
५. *उकतव (एक्जिमा), खुजली, दिनाय में नीम*
५.१ रक्त की अशुद्धि तथा परोपजीवी (Parasitic) कीटाणुओं के प्रवेश से  उकवत, खुजली, दाद-दिनाय जैसे चर्मरोग होते हैं। इसमें नीम का अधिकांश भाग  उपयोगी है।
५.२ उकवत में शरीर के अंगों की चमड़ी कभी-कभी इतनी विकृत एवं विद्रूप हो  जाती है कि एलोपैथी चिकित्सक उस अंग को काटने तक की भी सलाह दे देते हैं,  किन्तु वैद्यों का अनुभव है कि ऐसे भयंकर चर्मरोग में भी नीम प्रभावकारी  होता है। एक तोला मजिष्ठादि क्वाथ तथा नीम एवं पीपल की छाल एक-एक तोला तथा  गिलोय का क्वाथ एक तोला मिलाकर प्रतिदिन एक महीने तक लगाने से एक्जिमा नष्ट  होता है।
५.३ एक्जिमा में नीम का रस (जिसे मद भी कहते हैं) नियमित कुछ दिन तक  लगाने और एक चम्मच रोज पीने से भी १०० प्रतिशत लाभ होता है। सासाराम  (बिहार) के एक मरीज पर इसका लाभ होते प्रत्यक्ष देखा गया। खुजली और दिनाय  में भी नीम का रस समान रूप से प्रभावकारी है।
५.४ कुटकी के काटने से होने वाली खुजली पर नीम की पत्ती और हल्दी ४:१  अनुपात में पीसकर छापने से खुजली में ९७ प्रतिशत तक लाभ पाया गया है। यह  प्रयोग १५ दिन तक किया जाना चाहिए।
५.५ नीम के पत्तों को पीसकर दही में मिलाकर लगाने से भी दाद मिट जाता है।
५.६ वसंत ऋतु में दस दिन तक नीम की कोमल पत्ती तथा गोलमीर्च पीसकर खाली  पेट पीने से साल भर तक कोई चर्मरोग नहीं होता, रक्त शुद्ध रहता है। रक्त  विकार दूर करने में नीम के जड़ की छाल, नीम का मद एवं नीम फूल का अर्क भी  काफी गुणकारी है। चर्मरोग में नीम तेल की मालिश करने तथा छाल का क्वाथ पीने  की भी सलाह दी जाती है।
६. *जले-कटे में नीम*
६.१ आग से जले स्थान पर नीम का तेल लगाने अथवा नीम तेल में नीम पत्तों  को पीस कर छापने से शान्ति मिलती है। नीम में प्रदाहक-रोधी  (anti-inflammatory) गुण होने के कारण ऐसा होता है।
६.२ नीम की पत्ती को पानी में उबाल कर उसमें जले हुए अंग को डुबोने से भी शीघ्र राहत मिलती है।
६.३ नीम के तेल एवं पत्तियों में anticeptic गुण होते हैं। कटे स्थान पर इनका तेल लगाने से टिटनेस का भय नहीं होता।
७. *कुष्ठरोग में नीम*
७.१ दुनियाँ में २५ करोड़ से भी अधिक और भारत में पचासों लाख लोग कुष्ट  रोग के शिकार हैं। सैकड़ों कोढ़ नियंत्रण चिकित्सा केन्द्रों के बावजूद इस  रोग से पीड़ितों की संख्या में मामूली कमी आयी है। यह रोग एक छड़नुमा  'माइक्रोबैक्टेरिय   लेबी' से होता है। चमड़ी एवं तंत्रिकाओं में इसका असर  होता है। यह दो तरह का होता है-पेप्सी बेसीलरी, जो चमड़ी पर धब्बे के रूप  में होता है, स्थान सुन्न हो जाता है। दूसरा मल्टीबेसीलरी, इसमें मुँह लाल,  उंगलियाँ टेढ़ी-मेढ़ी तथा नाक चिपटी हो जाती है। नाक से खून आता है। दूसरा  संक्रामक किस्म का रोग है। इसमें _डैपसोन रिफैमिसीन_ और _क्लोरोफाजीमिन_ नामक एलोपैथी दवा दी जाती है। लेकिन इसे नीम से भी ठीक किया जा सकता है।
७.२ प्राचीन आयुर्वेद का मत है कि कुष्ठरोगी को बारहों महीने नीम वृक्ष  के नीचे रहने, नीम के खाट पर सोने, नीम का दातुन करने, प्रात:काल नित्य एक  छटाक नीम की पत्तियों को पीस कर पीने, पूरे शरीर में नित्य नीम तेल की  मालिश करने, भोजन के वक्त नित्य पाँच तोला नीम का मद पीने, शैय्या पर नीम  की ताजी पत्तियाँ बिछाने, नीम पत्तियों का रस जल में मिलाकर स्नान करने तथा  नीम तेल में नीम की पत्तियों की राख मिलाकर घाव पर लगाने से पुराना से  पुराना कोढ़ भी नष्ट हो जाता है।
८. *धवल रोग (Leucoderma) में नीम*
८.१ शरीर के विभिन्न भागों में चकते के रूप में चमड़ी का सफेद हो जाना,  फिर पूरे शरीर की चमड़ी का रंग बदल जाना, धवल रोग है। इसका स्वास्थ्य पर  कोई असर नहीं पड़ता, इसके होने का कारण भी बहुत ज्ञात नहीं,किन्तु यूनानी  चिकित्सा का मत है कि यह रक्त की खराबी, हाजमें की गड़बड़ी, कफ की अधिकता,  पेट में कीड़ों के होने, असंयमित खान-पान, मानसिक तनाव, अधिक एंटीबायोटिक  दवाइयों के सेवन आदि से होता है।
८.२ नीम की ताजी पत्ती के साथ बगुची का बीज (Psora corylifolia) तथा चना (Circerarietinum) पीसकर लगाने से यह रोग दूर होता है।

----------


## mantu007

९. बवासीर
९.१ प्रतिदिन नीम की २१ पत्तियों को मूंग की भिंगोई और धोयी हुई दाल मे पीसकर बिना कोई मशाला डाले पकौड़ी बनाकर २१ दिन तक खाने से हर तरह का बवासीर निर्बल होकर गिर जाता है। पथ्य में सिर्फ ताजा मट्ठा, भात एवं सेंघा नमक लिया जाना चाहिए।
९.२ नीम बीज का पाउडर शहद में मिलाकर दिन में दो बार खाने से भी कुछ दिनों में बवासीर नष्ट हो जाते हैं। यह प्रयोग बुन्देलखण्ड के आदिवासियों द्वारा करते देखा गया है। इसमें नीम के टूसे बवासीर पर बांधने की सलाह दी जाती है।
१०. आँख की बीमारी में नीम
१०.१ नीम की हरी निबोली का दूध आँखों पर लगाने से रतौंधी दूर होती है। आँख में जलन या दर्द हो तो नीम की पत्ती कनपटी पर बांधने से आराम मिलता है। नीम के पत्ते का रस थोड़ा सुसुम कर जिस ओर आंख में दर्द हो, उसके दूसरी ओर कान में डालने से लाभ होता है। दोनों आँख में दर्द हो तो दोनों कान में सुसुम तेल डालना चाहिए।
१०.२ नीम के फूल छाँव में सुखाकर समान भाग कलमी शोरे के साथ पीसकर कपड़े से छानकर आँख में आँजन करने से फूली, धुंध, माडा, रतौंधी आदि दूर होते हैं, आँखों की ज्योति बढ़ती है।
१०.३ नीम की पत्तियों का रस तथा लाल फिटकिरी जल में मिलाकर उससे धोने से आँख का जाला साफ होता है तथा स्पष्ट दिखाई पड़ने लगता है।
१०.४ दु:खती आँख में नीम पत्तियों का रस शहद में मिलाकर लगाने से भी दर्द दूर होता है और साफ दिखाई पड़ता है। नीम की लकड़ी जलाकर उसकी राख का सूरमा भी लगाने से इसमें लाभ होता है।
१०.५ नीम की निबोली (फल) का रस, लोहे के किसी पात्र में रगड़कर और हल्का गर्म कर पलकों पर लेप करने से नेत्र का धुंधलापन दूर होता है।
१०.६ शुष्ठी और नीम के पत्तों को सेंधा नमक के साथ पीसकर नेत्र पलकों पर लगाने से सूजन, जलन, दर्द तथा आंखो का गड़ना समाप्त होता है।
१०.७ नीम की पत्तियों तथा लोधरा का पाउडर कपड़े में बांधकर पानी में कुछ देर छोड़ दें, फिर उस पानी से आँख धोने से नेत्र-विकार दूर होते हैं।
१०.८ नीम काजल : नीम की पीली सूखी पत्तियाँ ७ नग, नीम के सूखे फलों का चूर्ण एक माशा, नीम तेल एक तोला, साफ महीन कपड़ा ४ इंच। कपड़े पर नीम की सूखी पत्तियाँ तथा फलों का चूर्ण रखकर, हाथ से मसलकर तथा लपेटकर बत्ती बना लें। एक मिट्टी के दीपक में नीम का तेल डालकर उसमें बत्ती डूबो कर जला दें। जब बत्ती अच्छी तरह जलने लगे, तब उस पर एक ढकनी लगाकर काजल एकत्र कर लें। इसको आँखों में लगाने से हर प्रकार के नेत्र रोग दूर होते हैं और आँखों की ज्योति बढ़ती है। नीम के फूलों का भी काजल लगाने से लाभ होता है।
१०.९ नीम का तेल आँखों में आँजने और नीम का मद ६ तोला दो तीन दिन तक प्रात: पीने से भी रतौंधी दूर होती है। किन्तु मद को दो-तीन दिन से अधिक नहीं पीना चाहिए।
१०.१० नीम की पत्तियों का रस आँख में टपकाने से भी नेत्र के जलन व विकार नष्ट होते हैं।
११ कान रोग में नीम
११.१ नीम का तेल गर्म कर एवं थोड़ा ठंढ़ा कर कान में कुछ दिन तक नियमित डालने से बहरापन दूर होता है।
११.२ कान-दर्द या कान-बहने में नीम तेल कुछ दिन तक कान में नियमित डालने से ठीक होता है।
११.३ कान के घाव एवं उससे मवाद आने में नीम का रस (मद) शहद के साथ मिलाकर डालने या बत्ती भिंगोकर कान में रखने से मवाद निकलना बन्द होता है और घाव सूखता है।
१२. नाक तथा दाँत की बीमारी में नीम
१२.१ नीम की पत्तियाँ तथा अजवाइन दोनों पीसकर कनपट्टियों पर लेप करने से नकसीर बन्द होता है।
१२.२ मसूड़ों से खून आने और पायरिया होने पर नीम के तने की भीतरी छाल या पत्तों को पानी में औंटकर कुल्ला करने से लाभ होता है। इससे मसूड़े और दाँत मजबूत होते हैं। नीम के फूलों का काढ़ा बनाकर पीने से भी इसमें लाभ होता है।
१२.३ नीम का दातुन नित्य करने से दाँतों के अन्दर पाये जाने वाले कीटाणु नष्ट होते हैं। दाँत चमकीला एवं मसूड़े मजबूत व निरोग होते हैं। इससे चित्त प्रसन्न रहता है।
१३. बालों के जुंए, भूरापन तथा कील-मुहांसा में नीम
१३.१ पुराने समय में स्त्रियाँ नीम के तने का भीतरी छाल घिसकर चेहरे पर लगाती थीं, जिससे त्वचा कोमल तथा कील-मुहांसों से मुक्त होता था।
१३.२ बालों में नीम का तेल लगाने से जुएं तथा रूसी नष्ट होते हैं।
१३.३ नीम तेल नियमित सिर में लगाने से गंजापन या बाल का तेजी से झड़ना रूक जाता है। यह बालों को भूरा होने से भी बचाता है। नीम तेल से हेयर आयल तथा हेयर लोशन भी बनाये जाते हैं। मार्गो या नीम साबुन भी इसमें लाभप्रद है। किन्तु नीम तेल या उससे बने साबुन, तेल, लोशन आदि लगाने से माथे में गर्मी भी होती है, अत: बहुत जरूरी होने पर ही इनका प्रयोग करना चाहिए।
१४. पेट-कृमि में नीम
१४.१ आंत में पड़ने वाली सफेद कृमि या केचुए को जड़ से नष्ट करने में संभवत: नीम जैसा गुणकारी कोई अन्य औषधि नहीं है। नीम की पत्ती १५-२० नग तथा काली मिर्च १० नग थोड़े से नमक के साथ पीसकर एक गिलास जल में घोलकर खाली पेट ३-४ दिन तक पी लेने से इन कृमियों से कम से कम २-३ वर्ष तक के लिए मुक्ति मिल जाती है।
१४.२ बैगन या किसी दूसरे साग के साथ नीम की पत्तियों की छौंक लगाकर खाने से भी कृमि नष्ट होती है। सिर्फ नीम की पत्तियों का चूर्ण १०-१५ दिन खा लेने से भी लाभ होता है।
१४.३ एक अन्य मत के अनुसार दस ग्राम नीम के पत्ते, दस ग्राम शुद्ध हींग के साथ कुछ दिन नियमित सेवन करने से भी पेट के सभी प्रकार के कीड़े मर जाते हैं।
१५. मलेरिया में नीम
१५.१ नीम वृक्ष मलेरिया-रोधी के रूप में प्रसिद्ध है। इसकी छाया में रहने और इसकी हवा लेने वालों पर मलेरिया का प्रकोप नहीं होता, यह ग्रामीण अनुभव है। इस वृक्ष के आस-पास मलेरिया तथा अन्य संक्रामक बीमारियों के वायरस भी जल्दी नहीं आते। यह वायरस-विरोधी (anti Viral) वृक्ष है। अत: घर के आस-पास नीम वृक्ष लगाने और स्वच्छता रखने की सलाह दी जाती है।
१५.२ मलेरिया मुख्यत: मच्छरों के काटने से होता है। सर्दी, कंपकपाहट, तेज बुखार, बेहोशी, बुखार उतरने पर पसीना छूटना, इसके प्रमुख लक्षण हैं। इस रोग में नीम के तने की छाल का काढ़ा दिन में तीन बार पिलाने अथवा नीम के जड़ की अन्तर छाल एक छटाक ६० तोला पानी में १८ मिनट तक उबालकर और छानकर ज्वर चढ़ने से पहले २-३ बार पिलाना चाहिए। इससे ज्वर उतर जाता है। १५.३ नीम तेल में नारियल या सरसो का तेल मिलाकर शरीर पर मालिश करने से भी मच्छरों के कारण उत्पन्न मलेरिया ज्वर उतर जाता है।
१६. सामान्य एवं विषम ज्वर में नीम
१६.१ नीम के अन्तर छाल का चूर्ण, सोंठ तथा मीर्च का काढ़ा विषम ज्वर में देने से लाभ होता है। इसमें नीम के तेल की मालिश करने तथा प्रमाण से रोगी को पिलाने से भी लाभ होता है। छाल की अपेक्षा तेल का प्रभाव जल्द होता बताया गया है। सूजनयुक्त ज्वर या उष्मज्वर में नीम का छाल अधिक उपयोगी पाया गया है। नीम पत्तों को पीस-छान कर भी रोगी को पिलाया जा सकता है। ये सारी औषधियाँ रोगी को कुछ खिलाने से पहले दी जानी चाहिए।
१६.२ मलेरियस ज्वर में नीम तेल की ५-१० बूंद दिन में दो बार देने से अच्छा लाभ होते देखा गया है। जीर्ण ज्वर में नीम का छाल एक तोला १० छटांक पानी में औंटकर, जब एक छटाक रह जाय तो छानकर प्रात: काल पिलाने से कुछ ही दिनों में अन्दर रहने वाला ज्वर विल्कुल निकल जाता है।
१६.३ तेज सिहरनयुक्त ज्वर के साथ कै होने पर नीम की पत्ती के रस शहद एवं गुड़ के साथ देने से लाभ होता है। नीम का पंचांग (पता, जड़ फूल, फल और छाल) को एक साथ कूटकर घी के साथ मिलाकर देने से भी लाभ होता है। यह सुश्रुत एवं काश्यप का मत है। १६.४ साधारण बुखार में नीम की पत्तियाँ पीस कर दिन में तीन बार पानी में छानकर पिलाने से बुखार उतर जाता है। साधारण या विषम ज्वर में नीम के पत्तों की राख रोगी के शरीर पर मालिश करना लाभदायक होता है।
१७. चेचक में नीम
१७.१ इसकी भयंकरता के कारण इस रोग को दैवी प्रकोप माना जाता रहा है। यह जब उग्र रूप धारण करता है तब बड़े-बड़े चिकित्सकों की भी कुछ नहीं सुनता। आयुर्वेद में चेचक के रोकथाम के जो निदान बातये गये हैं उनमें नीम का उपयोग ही सर्वाधिक वर्णित है। इसके सेवन से या तो चेचक निकलता ही नहीं अथवा निकलता भी है तो उग्र नहीं होता, क्रमश: शान्त हो जाता है। नीम में चूंकि दाहकता शान्त करने के शीतल गुण हैं, इसलिए यह लोक जीवन में शीतला देवी के रूप में भी पूजित है।
१७.२ चेचक कभी निकले ही नहीं, इसके लिए आयुर्वेद मत में उपाय है कि चैत्र में दस दिन तक प्रात:काल नीम की कोमल पत्तियाँ गोल मिर्च के साथ पीस कर पीना चाहिए। नीम का बीज, बहेड़े का बीज और हल्दी समान भाग में लेकर पीस-छानकर कुछ दिन पीने से भी शीतला/चेचक का डर नहीं रह जाता।
१७.३ चेचक निकलने पर रोगी को स्वच्छ घर में नीम के पत्तों पर लिटाना, घर में नीम की ताजा पत्तियों की टहनी का बन्दनवार लटकाना तथा नीम का चंवर बनाकर रोगी को हवा देना चाहिए। बिस्तरे की पत्तियाँ नित्य बदल देनी चाहिए। रोगी को यदि अधिक जलन महसूस हो तो नीम की पत्तियों को पीसकर पानी में घोलकर तथा मथानी से मथकर उसका फेन चेचक के दानों पर सावधानी पूर्वक लगाना चाहिए। इससे भी राहत नहीं मिलने पर नीम की कोमल पत्तियाँ पीसकर चेचक के दानों पर हल्का लेप चढ़ाना चाहिए। नीम के बीज की गिरी को पीसकर भी लेप करने से दाहकता शीघ्र कम होती है। रोगी को प्यास लगने पर नीम के छाल को जलाकर उसके अंगारों को पानी में बुझाकर उस पानी को छान कर पिलाना चाहिए। नीम की पत्तियों को पानी में औंटकर पिलाने से भी दाहकता शान्त होती है। इससे चेचक का विष एवं ज्वर भी कम होता है, चेचक के दाने शीघ्र सूखते हैं। चेचक के दाने ठीक से न निकलने पर भी बेचैनी होती है। अत: नीम की पत्तियाँ पीस कर दिन में तीन बार पिलाने से वह शीघ्र निकल आते हैं। जब दाने सूख जांय तब नीम का पत्ता जल में उबालकर रोगी को कुछ दिन नियमित स्नान और नीम तेल की मालिश करनी चाहिए। इससे चेचक के दाग भी मिट जाते हैं। नीम बीज की गिरी पानी में गाढ़ा पीस कर दाग पर लगाना भी फायदेमंद होता है। चेचक होने पर कई रोगियों के कुछ बाल भी झड़ जाते हैं। इसमें नीम तेल माथे पर लगाने से बाल पुन: उग आते हैं।
१७.४ चेचक में भूलकर भी नीम के अलावे कोई दूसरा इलाज करना बैद्यों ने मना किया है।

----------


## mantu007

१८. प्लेग में नीम
१८.१ वायरस कीटाणुओं से होने वाला यह एक संक्रामक बीमारी है। मिट्टी, जल और वायु के प्रदूषण से इसके कीटाणु (पिप्सू) संक्रमित होते हैं, जो पहले चूहों में लगते हैं, फिर चूहों से मिट्टी, खाद्य पदार्थ, जल एवं वायु के माध्यम से मानव शरीर में प्रवेश करते हैं। तेज बुखार, साँस लेने में कठिनाई, खून की उल्टियाँ, आँत में दर्द, बगल तथा गले में सूजन अथवा गांठे पड़ जाना इस रोग के प्रमुख लक्षण हैं। आयुर्वेद में इसे ग्रन्थिक या वातलिकार ज्वर कहा जाता है। यह बहुत तेजी से फैलता है। इसके वायरस शरीर की कोशिकाओं को नष्ट कर व्यक्ति को अपनी चपेट में तुरन्त ले लेते हैं।
१८.२ प्लेग फैलते ही स्वस्थ लोगों को नीम के पत्ते पीस कर नित्य पीते रहना चाहिए, इससे प्लेग का उनपर असर नही होता। प्लेग के शिकार रोगी को नीम का पंचाग (बीज, छाल, पत्ता, फूल, गोद) कूटकर पानी मे छानकर दस-दस तोले की मात्रा हर पन्द्रह मिनट पर देनी चाहिए। तत्काल नीम के पांचों अंग न मिले तो जो भी मिले उसी को देना चाहिए। १८.३ शरीर के जोड़ों पर नीम की पत्तियों की पुल्टिस बांधने तथा आस-पास नीम की लकड़ी-पत्तों की घूनी करने से भी प्लेग का शमन होता है।
१९. हैजा में नीम
१९.१ यह अशुद्ध/दूषित जल के उपयोग से फैलने वाला संक्रामक रोग है। इसकी अभी कोई कारगार दवा इजाद नहीं हुई है। इसके जीवाणु पहले आंत में प्रतिक्रिया करते हैं। तत्काल उपाय न होने पर देखते-देखते रोगी मर जाता है। ग्लूकोज या नमक चीनी का घोल तुरन्त दिया जाना लाभदायक होता है। इसके फैलने पर व्यक्ति को पानी उबालकर पीना चाहिए, मांस-मंछली वर्जित करना चाहिए, खुले स्थान के मल को मिट्टी से ढक देना या लैट्रिन की विधिवत सफाई होती रहनी चाहिए। हैजा 'विब्रियो कैलेरा' नामक जीवाणु से संक्रमित होता है। कूड़े-कचड़ों के सड़न में इनका निवास अधिक होता है। इस बैक्टेरिया से ग्रस्त व्यक्ति अपने मल द्वारा हैजे के करोड़ों जीवाणु वातावरण में छोड़ता है, उससे जल, मिट्टी, खाद्य पदार्थ तथा वायु संक्रमित होते हैं। मक्खियाँ भी इसके संवाहक बनती हैं। उल्टी-दस्त, हाथ-पांव में ऐठन और तेज प्यास इसके प्रमुख लक्षण हैं।
१९.२ नीम के पत्तों को पीसकर, गोला बनाकर तथा कपड़े में बांधकर ऊपर सनी हुई मिट्टी का मोटा लेप चढ़ाकर उसे आग के धूमल (भभूत) में पकाना चाहिए, जब वह लाल हो जाय तब थोड़ी-थोड़ी देर पर उस पके हुए गोले को अर्क गुलाब के साथ रोगी को देने से दस्त, वमन एवं प्यास रूकता है। नीम तेल की मालिश से शरीर का ऐंठन कम होता है। हैजे में नीम तेल पानी के साथ पीने से भी लाभ होता है। नीम छाल का काढ़ा पतले दस्त में भी लाभकारी होता है।
२०. पिलिया/जौंडिस में नीम
२०.१ नीम का रस (मद) या छाल का क्वाथ शहद में मिलाकर नित्य सुबह लेने से पिलिया में लाभ होता है। मोथा और कियू (Costus speciosus) के जूस में नीम का छाल मिलाकर उसका क्वाथ देने से भी यह रोग नष्ट होता है।
२१. मधुमेह/डायबिटीज में नीम
२१.१ हार्मोन की कमी के कारण रक्त में शर्करा की अधिकता और बार-बार पेशाब लगना, अधिक प्यास, कमजोरी, पैरो में झुनझुनी तथा बेहोशी भी इंसुलिन आधारित मधुमेह के प्रमुख लक्षण हैं। व्यायाम की कमी तथा आहार में प्रोटीन के अभाव से भी मधुमेह होता है, जिसका आधार इंसुलिन नहीं होता। इसमें घबराहट, नसों में दर्द, कमजोरी, थकान, शरीर का सूखना, वजन घटना, अधिक भूख, प्यास और पेशाब का लगना, कभी-कभी अंधापन भी इस रोग के लक्षण हैं।
२१.२ नीम के तने की भीतरी छाल तथा मेथी के चूर्ण का काढ़ा बनाकर कुछ दिनों तक नियमित पीने से मधुमेह की हर स्थिति में लाभ मिलता है।
२२. गठिया, बातरोग, साइटिका, जोड़ों में दर्द (अर्थराइटीस) में नीम
२२.१ इन रोगों में नीम तेल की मालिश, नीम की पत्तियों को पीसकर एवं गर्म कर जोड़ों पर छापने, नीम का मद पीने, नीम के सूखे बीज का चूर्ण हर तीसरे दिन महीने भर खाने से काफी लाभ मिलता है। नीम के छाल को पानी के साथ पीस कर जोड़ों के दर्द वाले स्थान पर गाढ़ा लेप करने से भी दर्द दूर होता है।
२३. सूजन, लकवा, चोट-मोच में नीम
२३.१ नीम के छाल का अर्क २ से ४ तोले तक नित्य पीने और इसके सेवन के २ घंटे बाद तत्काल बनी रोटी घी के साथ खाने से लकवा अर्द्धांश में लाभ होता है। पक्षाघात वाले अंगों पर नीम तेल की मालिश करने की भी सलाह दी जाती है।
२३.२ चोट लगने के कारण आयी मोच और गिल्टियों के सूजन पर नीम की पत्तियों का बफारा देने से लाभ होता है।
२४. कफ, पित्त, दमा, रक्त एवं हृदय विकार तथा पथरी में नीम
२४.१ नीम तथा वक के छाल का काढ़ा कफ में लाभदायक होता है।
२४.२ नीम का फूल, इमली तथा शहद के साथ खाने से कफ एवं पित्त दोनों का शमन होता है।
२४.३ नीम का शुद्ध तेल ३० से ६० बूंद तक पान में रखकर खाने से दमा से छुटकारा मिलता है। नीम के २० ग्राम पत्ते को आधा लीटर पानी में उबालकर जब एक कप रह जाय, कुछ दिन पीते रहने से भी दमा जड़ से नष्ट होता है।
२४.४ नीम का मद, नीम के जड़ की छाल, नीम की कोमल पत्तियाँ अथवा पंचांग (पत्ते, जड़, फूल, फल एवं छाल) का काढ़ा इनमें से किसी का भी सेवन करने से रक्त-विकार दूर होता है। पित्त का भी शमन होता है और हृदय रोग की भी आशंका नहीं होती है। २४.५ नीम का गोंद रक्त की गति बढ़ाने वाला, स्फूर्तिदायक पदार्थ है। नीम के जड़ की छाल का काढ़ा त्रिदोषों - कफ, वात, पित्त का शमन करता है।
२४.६ नीम की पत्तियों की राख २ माशा जल के साथ नियमित कुछ दिन तक खाते रहने से पथरी गलकर नष्ट हो जाती है।
२५. मन्दाग्नि, वायुरोग, पशु-हाजमा में नीम
२५.१ नीम की पकी निबोली अथवा नीम का फूल कुछ दिन नित्य खाने से मंदाग्नि में काफी लाभ होता है।
२५.२ नीम तेल ३० बूंद पान के साथ खाने से वायु विकार तथा पेट का मरोड़ दूर होता है।
२५.३ पशु हाजमा में नीम की पत्तियाँ गुड़ तथा नमक के साथ कूटकर खिलाने से लाभ होता है। इससे आंत के कीड़े भी मरते हैं।
२६. वमन, विरेचन तथा नशा एवं विष उतारने में नीम
२६.१ नीम बीज जल के साथ खिलाने पर वमन होता है। यह मृदु विरेचक है।
२६.२ कई वर्षों तक लगातार हर साल १०-१५ दिन तक नीम की पत्तियों का सेवन किये हुए व्यक्ति को सर्प, बिच्छू आदि के विष का असर नहीं होता। नीम बीज का चूर्ण गर्म पानी के साथ पीने से भी विष उतरता है।
२६.३ हड्डी, बिच्छू तथा मधुमक्खी के काटने पर नीम की पत्तियों को पीसकर छापनी चाहिए। इसको पीने से संखिया का विष भी उतर जाता है। नीम पत्तों का तेज अर्क अफीम के विष का नाशक है। कच्ची या पक्की निबोली गर्म पानी से पिलाने पर उल्टी होती है, इससे विष का असर नष्ट होता है।
२७. लू से बचाव में नीम
२७.१ नीम के पंचांग (पत्ता, जड़, फूल, फल एवं छाल) तथा मिश्री एक-एक तोला पानी के साथ पीसकर पीने से लू का प्रभाव नष्ट होता है। नीम की पत्ती पीसकर नीम के रस के साथ माथे पर छापने से भी लू का असर कम होता है।
२७.२ चैत्र में दस दिन तक नीम की कोमल पत्ती एवं काली मिर्च पीने वाले व्यक्ति को गर्मी में लू नहीं लगती, शरीर में ढंठक बनी रहती है, कोई फोड़ा-फूंसी, चर्मरोग भी नहीं होता।
२८. एड्स रोग में नीम
२८.१ अभी कुछ ही वर्ष पहले नीम से असाध्य रोग एड्स के वायरस (एच.आई.वी.) प्रतिरोधी कुछ एनजाइम्स की खोज की गई है। भविष्य में नीम से बने एड्स विरोधी टीके आने वाले हैं। नीम छाल से एक ऐसा रसायन तैयार किया गया है जो एड्स को रोकने में काफी प्रभावकारी सिद्ध हुआ है।
२९. अरूचिनाश तथा शुद्धिकरण में नीम
२९.१ नीम की कोमल पत्तियाँ घी में भूनकर खाने से भयंकर अरूचि भी नष्ट होती है।
२९.२ पुराने देशी घी या तेल को शुद्ध करने के लिए गर्म करते समय नीम की पत्तियाँ डाली जाती हैं।
२९.३ अधिक नीम के सेवन से उत्पन्न हुए विकार दूध या सेंधा नमक खाने से दूर होते हैं।
२९.४ नीम की पत्तियों से उबला जल या नीम तेल पानी में मिलाकर फर्श धोने से वातावरण शुद्ध होता है।
२९.५ शवदाह के बाद लौटने या कोई घृणित चीज देखने से उत्पन्न हुए चित्त विकार नीम की पत्तियाँ/टूसे चबाने से दूर होते हैं।
३०. अतिसार, पेचीस में नीम
३०.१ मेघालय की खासी और जैतिया आदिवासी नीम की पत्ती अतिसार (दस्त), पेचिस, क्षयरोग (यक्ष्मा, तपेदिक) और हृदय रोग में व्यवहार करते हैं।
३१. कुपोषण में नीम विटामिन 'ए' का एक समृद्ध स्रोत है। विटामिन 'ए' की कमी से भी रतौंधी के अलावे फोड़े-फुंसी, खुजली, दाद, चमड़ी का खुरदुरा हो जाना या सिकुड़ जाना, हाथ-पाँव, कन्धं तथा जाँघों में फुंसियाँ निकल आना, जुकाम, खाँसी, निमोनिया, स्वाँस की बीमारी, पाचन सम्बन्धी रोग आदि होते हैं। इन कुपोषण-जनित रोगों में नीम का विभिन्न रूपों में उपयोग किया जाता है।
३२. कैलेस्ट्रोल नियंत्रण में नीम
कैलेस्ट्रोल रक्त में पाया जाने वाला पीले रंग का एक मोमी पदार्थ है। जब रक्त में यह अधिक हो जाता है, तब रक्त-वाहिनी धमनियों के अन्दर यह जमने लगता है, थक्का बनाकर रक्त-प्रवाह को अवरुद्ध करता है। कैलेस्ट्रोल दो तरह के होते हैं- एच.डी.एल. और एल.डी.एल.। इसमें पहला स्वास्थ्य के लिए अच्छा है, दूसरा बुरा। बुरा कैलेस्ट्रोल अधिक वसायुक्त पदार्थ (तेल, घी, डालडा), माँस, सिगरेट तथा अन्य नशीले पदार्थों के सेवन से पैदा होता है। बुरा कैलेस्ट्रोल की वृद्धि से रक्त दूषित होता है, उसका प्रवाह रुकता है और हार्ट अटैक का दौरा पड़ता है। नीम एक रक्त-शोधक औषधि है, यह बुरे कैलेस्ट्रोल को कम या नष्ट करता है। नीम का महीने में १० दिन तक सेवन करते रहने से हार्ट अटैक की बीमारी दूर हो सकती है। कोयम्बटूर के एक आयुर्वेदीय अनुसंधान संस्थान में पशुओं पर प्रयोग करके देखा गया कि २०० ग्राम तक नीम पत्तियों के प्रयोग से कैलेस्ट्रोल की मात्रा काफी कम हो जाती है। लीवर की बीमारी में भी नीम पत्ती का सेवन लाभदायक पाया गया है।
३३. नीम के अधिक सेवन से नपुंसकता
३३.१ एक स्वस्थ व्यक्ति को अनावश्यक रूप से नीम का अधिक सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए, इससे नपुंसकता आती है। बहुत से साधु-संत प्रबल कामशक्ति को जीतने के लिए बारहो मास नीम का सेवन करते हैं। प्रात:काल उषापान करने वाले स्वस्थ व्यक्ति को नीम का अधिक सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए। नीम का दातुन इसमें अपवाद है।

----------


## mantu007

तो अब बारी है दोस्तों पवित्र ब्राम्ही की
 

यह मुख्यतः जला सन्न भूमि में पाई जाती है इसलिए इसे जल निम्ब भी कहते हैं ।  विशेषतः यह हिमालय की तराई, बिहार, उत्तर प्रदेश आदि में नदी नालों, नहरों  के किनारे पाई जाती है । गंगा के किनारे बारहों महीने हरी-भरी पाई जाती है  । इसे बुद्धिवर्धक होने 'ब्राह्मी' नाम दिया गया है । मण्डूकपर्णी मण्डूकी  से इसे अलग माना जाना चाहिए जो आकार में मिलते-जुलते हुए भी इससे अलग है ।

----------


## mantu007

इसका क्षुप फैलने वाला तथा मांसल चिकनी पत्तियाँ लिए होता है । पत्तियाँ चौथाई से एक इंच लम्बी व 10 मिलीमीटर तक चौड़ी होती है । ये आयताकार या सु्रवाकार होती है तथा काण्ड व शाखाओं पर विपरीत क्रम में व्यवस्थित रहती हैं । फूल नीले, श्वेत या हल्के गुलाबी होते हैं, जो पत्रकोण से निकलते हैं । फल लंबे गोल आगे से नुकीले होते हैं, जिनमें छोटे-छोटे बीज निकलते हैं । काण्ड अति कोमल होता है । इसमें छोटे-छोटे रोम होते हैं व ग्रंथियाँ होती हैं । ग्रन्थि से जड़ें निकल कर भूमि पकड़ लेती हैं, जिस कारण काण्ड 2 से 3 फुट ऊँचा होने पर भी छोटा व झुका हुआ दिखाई देता है ।
पुष्प ग्रीष्म ऋतु में तथा बाद में फल लगते हैं । सारा क्षुप पंचांग ही प्रयुक्त होता है ।

पहचान तथा मिलावट-
शुद्ध ब्राह्मी हरिद्वार के आसपास गंगा के किनारे सर्वाधिक होती है । यहीं से यह सारे भारत में जाती है । उसमें दो पौधों की मिलावट होती है ।

(१) मण्डूकपर्णी (सेण्टेला एश्याटिका) तथा बकोपा फ्लोरीबण्डा । गुण एक समान होते हुए भी मण्डूकपर्णी ब्राह्मी से कम मेद्य है और मात्र त्वचा के बाह्य प्रयोग में ही उपयोगी है ।
'जनरल ऑफ रिसर्च इन इण्डियन मेडीसिन' के अनुसार (डॉ. सिन्हा व सिंह) विस्तृत अध्ययनों ने अब यह सिद्ध कर दिया है कि 'बकोपा मोनिएरा' ही शास्रोक्त गुणकारी है । ब्राह्मी के पत्ते मण्डूकपर्णी की अपेक्षा पतले होते हैं । पुष्प सफेद व नीलापन लिए होते हैं जब कि मण्डूकपर्णी के पुष्प रक्त लाल होते हैं । ब्राह्मी का सारा क्षुप ही तिक्त कड़वापन लिए होता है जबकि मण्डूकपर्णी का पौधा मात्र तीखा होता है तथा मसलने पर गाजर जैसी गंध देता है । सूखने पर मण्डूकपर्णी के सभी गुण प्रायः जाते रहते हैं । जबकि ब्राह्मी का हरा या हरा-भरा रंग का सूखा चूर्ण एक वर्ष तक इसी प्रकार प्रयोग किया जा सकता है ।

संग्रह-संरक्षण कालावधि-
गंगादि पवित्र नदियों के किनारे पायी जानेवाली ब्राह्मी वस्तुतः गुणकारी होती है । इसकी पत्तियों को छाया में सुखाकर पंचांग का चूर्ण कर बोतल में बंद करके रखना चाहिए । इसे एक वर्ष तक प्रयोग किया जा सकता है ।

गुण कर्म संबंधी विभिन्न मत-महर्षि चरक के अनुसार ब्राह्मी मानस रोगों की एक अचूक गुणकारी औषधि है ।
यह अपस्मार रोगों में विशेष लाभ करती है । सुश्रुत संहिता के अनुसार ब्राह्मी का उपयोग मस्तिष्क विकृति, नाड़ी दौर्बल्य, अपस्मार, उन्माद एवं स्मृति नाश में किया जाना चाहिए । भाव प्रकाश के अनुसार ब्राह्मी मेधावर्धक है ।

श्री खोरी एवं नादकर्णी ने इसे एक प्रकार का नर्वटॉनिक माना है । उनके अनुसार ब्राह्मी पंचांग का सूखा चूर्ण रोगियों को देने पर मानसिक कमजोरी, तनाव तथा घबराहट एवं अवसाद की प्रवृत्ति में लाभ हुआ । पागलपन तथा मिर्गी के लिए डॉ. नादकर्णी ब्राह्मी पत्तियों का स्वरस घी में उबाल कर दिए जाने पर पूर्ण सफलता का दावा करते हैं । हिस्टीरिया जैसे मनोरोगों में ब्राह्मी तुरंत लाभ करती है तथा सारे लक्षण तुरंत मिट जाते हैं । सिर दर्द, चक्कर, भारीपन तथा चिंता में ब्राह्मी तेल का प्रयोग कई वैज्ञानिकों ने बताया है । सी.एस.आई.आर. द्वारा प्रकाशित पुस्तक 'ग्लासरी ऑफ इण्डियन मेडीसिन प्लाण्ट्स' में ब्राह्मी को पागलपन व मिर्गी की औषधि बताया गया है ।

'वनौषधि चन्द्रोदय' के विद्वान लेखक के अनुसार ब्राह्मी की मुख्य क्रिया मस्तिष्क और मज्जा तंतुओं पर होती है । मस्तिष्क को शांति देने के अतिरिक्त यह एक पौष्टिक टॉनिक का काम भी करती है । मस्तिष्कीय थकान से जब व्यक्ति की कार्य क्षमता घट जाती है तो ब्राह्मी के घटक स्नायु कोषों का पोषण कर उत्तेजित करते हैं तथा मनुष्य स्फूर्ति का अनुभव करता है । अपस्मार के रोगों में वे विद्युतीय स्फुरणा के लिए उत्तरदायी केन्द्र का शमन करते हैं । स्नायुकोषों की उत्तेजना कम होती है व धीरे-धीरे मिर्गी के दौरों की दर घटते-घटते नहीं के बराबर हो जाती है । उन्माद में भी यह इसी प्रकार काम करती है । दो परस्पर विरोधी मनोविकारों पर विरोधी प्रकार के प्रभाव इस औषधि की विलक्षणता है । उसे सरस्वती पत्रकों का घटक मानकर इसी कारण मानसिक स्वास्थ्य संवर्धन के लिए चिर पुरातन काल से प्रयुक्त किया जा रहा है ।

उदासी निराशा भाव तथा अधिक बोलने से उत्पन्न हुए स्वर भंग में भी ब्राह्मी लाभकारी होती है । जन्मजात तुतलाने में भी ब्राह्मी सफलता पूर्वक कार्य करती पायी गई है ।
होम्योपैथी मतानुसार एकान्त को अधिक पसंद करने वाले अवसाद ग्रस्त व्यक्तियों को ब्राह्मी व मण्डूकपर्णी दोनों ही लाभ करते हैं । चक्कर, नाड़ियों में खिंचाव, सिर दर्द में ब्राह्मी का प्रभाव अधिक होता पाया गया है । यूनानी चिकित्सा में इसे 'वाष्पन' नाम दिया गया है । इसका प्रधान प्रयोग मस्तिष्क व नाड़ी बलवर्धक के रूप में है ।

----------


## mantu007

*रसायन संगठन-* 
ब्राह्मी में पाए जाने वाले मुख्य जैव सक्रिय पदार्थ हैं-एल्केलाइड तथा  सेपोनिन । एल्केलाइडों में दो मुख्य हैं-ब्राह्मीन और हरपेस्टिन ।  गुण-कर्मों की दृष्टि से ब्राह्मीन कुचला में पाए जाने वले एल्केलाइड  स्टि्रक्नीन के समान हैं, पर उसकी तरह विषैली नहीं है । बेकोसाएड 'ए' तथा  'बी' मुख्य सैपोनिन है बेकोसाएड 'ए' में एरेबिनोसिल ग्लूकोस अरेविनोस  बेकोजेनिन इत्यादि । बोटूलिक अम्ल डी-मैनिटाल, स्टिग्मा स्टेनॉल,  बीटा-साइटोस्टीराल, स्टीग्मास्टीरॉल तथा टैनिन भी शेष पदार्थों में से कुछ  है ।  
ग्लूकोसाइड एवं उड़नशील तेल प्रायः हरी पत्तियों में पाए जाते हैं ।  सूखे पौधों में सेण्टोइक एसिड तथा सेण्टेलिंक एसिड भी पाए जाते हैं ।  

*आधुनिक मत एवं वैज्ञानिक प्रयोग निष्कर्ष-* 
ब्राह्मी की प्रख्यात मेधावर्धक शकित पर प्रायोगिक रूप से विशद अध्ययन  हुआ है । वैज्ञानिक बताते हैं कि इससे डायजेपाम औषधि समूह की तरह  सोमनस्यकारक-तनावनाशक गुण है । इण्डियन जनरल ऑफ मेडिकल रिसर्च में डॉ.  मल्होत्रा और दास (40, 290, 1951) लिखते हैं कि ब्राह्मी का सारभूत  निष्कर्ष प्रायोगिक जीवों पर शामक प्रभाव डालता है । इसी प्रभाव को बाद में  अन्य वैज्ञानिकों ने भी प्रमाणित किया । ब्राह्मी की इस शामक सामर्थ्य की  तुलना में प्रचलित एलोपैथिक 
औषधि 'क्लोरप्रोमाजीन' से की गई है । इससे न केवल तनाव समाप्त होकर  प्रसन्नता का भाव आता है, अपितु सीखने की क्षमता भी बढ़ जाती है । व्यक्ति  की संवेदना तंतुओं से ब्राह्म संदेशों को ग्रहण करने की सामर्थ्य में  अप्रतिम वृद्धि होती है ।  

ब्राह्मी का एक रासायनिक घटक हर्सेपोनिन सीधे पीनियल ग्रंथि पर प्रभाव  डालकर 'सिरॉटानिन' नामक न्यूरोकेमीकल का उत्सर्ग कर सचेतन स्थिति को बढ़ाता  है । यह हारमोन मस्तिष्कीय क्रियाओं के लिए अनिवार्य माना जाता है ।   

ब्राह्मी का दूसरा महत्त्वपूर्ण प्रभाव है इसका आक्षेपहर  एण्टीकन्वल्सेण्ट-मिर्गीनाशक होना । डॉ. डे और डॉ. चटर्जी के अनुसार इस  औषधि के घटक सीधे विद्युत्सक्रिय उत्तेजक केन्द्र तक जाकर उसे शांत करते  हैं तथा अन्य स्नायुओं को उत्तेजित होने से रोकते हैं । इस क्रिया के लिए  उत्तरदायी केमिकल प्रक्रिया की अवधि को यह बढ़ा देता है । प्रायोगिक जीवों  में सेमीकार्बाजाइड के आक्षेपजनक एवं मारक प्रभावों को यह पूर्णतया शांत कर  देती है । इनके अतिरिक्त सूचनाओं के आदान-प्रदान के लिए उत्तरदायी विभिन्न  स्नायु तंतुओं के केन्द्रकों से संबंध को यह सशक्त बनाती है । इस प्रकार  मेधावर्धन-स्मृतिवर्धन में सहायता करती है । साइको सीमेटिक रोगों में तो यह  हाइपोथेलेक्स के स्तर पर कार्य कर चक्र को ही तोड़ देती है । इस प्रकार  वैज्ञानिक प्रयोग इसे सर्वश्रेष्ठ बहुमुखी स्नायु संस्थान के रोगों की औषधि  सिद्ध करते हैं ।

----------


## mantu007

*अन्य उपयोग-*
वाह्य प्रयोगों में तेल के अतिरिक्त इसे कुष्ठ तथा अन्य चर्म रोगों में  भी प्रयुक्त करते हैं बच्चों की खाँसी व छुटपन के क्षय रोग में इसका गरम  लेप छाती पर किया जाता है ।  

अग्निमंदता, रक्त विकार तथा सामान्य शोथ में यह तुरंत लाभ करती है  हृदयाघात के बाद दुर्बलता निवारण हेतु यह एक श्रेष्ठ टॉनिक है । खाँसी व  गला बैठ जाने पर इसके स्वरस का काली मिर्च व मधु के साथ सेवन करते हैं ।  विभिन्न प्रकार के विषों तथा ज्वर में यह लाभ पहुँचाती है ।   

सामान्यतया मानस रोगों के लिए ही प्रयुक्त यह औषधि अब धीरे-धीरे  बलवर्धक रसायन के रूप में भी मान्यता प्राप्त करती जा रही है । यह हर  दृष्टि से हर वर्ग के लिए हितकर है तथा प्रकृति का मनुष्य को एक श्रेष्ठ  अनुदान है । किसी न किसी रूप में इसका नियमित सेवन किया जाए तो हमेशा  स्फूर्ति से भरी प्रफुल्ल मनःस्थिति बनाए रखती है ।

यह औषधि नाडि़यों के लिये पौष्टिक होती है। कब्*ज को दूर करती है। इसके  पत्*ते के रस को पेट्रोल के साथ मिलाकर लगाने से गठिया दूर करती है।  ब्राह्मी में रक्*त शुद्ध करने के गुण भी पाये जाते है। यह हृदय के लिये भी  पौष्टिक होता है।

----------


## mantu007

तो अब बारी है दोस्तों पवित्र *सर्पगन्धा*की

सर्पगन्धा एपोसाइनेसी परिवार का द्विबीजपत्री, बहुवर्षीय झाड़ीदार सपुष्पक और महत्वपूर्ण औषधीय पौधा है। इस पौधे का पता सर्वप्रथम लियोनार्ड राल्फ ने १५८२ ई. में लगाया था। भारत तथा चीन के पारंपरिक औषधियों में सर्पगन्धा एक प्रमुख औषधि है। भारत में तो इसके प्रयोग का इतिहास ३००० वर्ष पुराना है।

----------


## mantu007

सर्पगन्धा के पौधे की ऊँचाई ६ इंच से २ फुट तक होती है। इसकी प्रधान जड़ प्रायः २० से. मी. तक लम्बी होती है। जड़ में कोई शाखा नहीं होती है। सर्पगन्धा की पत्ती एक सरल पत्ती का उदाहरण है। इसका तना मोटी छाल से ढका रहता है। इसके फूल गुलाबी या सफेद रंग के होते हैं। ये गुच्छों में पाए जाते हैं। भारतवर्ष में समतल एवं पर्वतीय प्रदेशों में इसकी खेती होती है। पश्चिम बंगाल एवं बांग्लादेश में सभी जगह स्वाभाविक रूप से सर्पगन्धा के पौधे उगते हैं।

----------


## mantu007

सर्पगन्धा में रिसार्पिन तथा राउलफिन नामक उपक्षार पाया जाता है। सर्पगन्धा के नाम से ज्ञात होता है कि यह सर्प के काटने पर दवा के नाम पर प्रयोग में आता है। सर्प काटने के अलावा इसे बिच्छू काटने के स्थान पर भी लगाने से राहत मिलती है। इस पौधे की जड़, तना तथा पत्ती से दवा का निर्माण होता है। इसकी जड़ में लगभग २५ क्षारीय पदार्थ, स्टार्च, रेजिन तथा कुछ लवण पाए जाते हैं। सर्पगंधा को आयुर्वेद में निद्राजनक कहा जाता है इसका प्रमुख तत्व रिसरपिन है,जो पूरे विश्व में एक औषधीय पौधा बन गया है इसकी जड़ से कई तत्व निकाले गए हैं जिनमें क्षाराभ रिसरपिन, सर्पेन्टिन, एजमेलिसिन प्रमुख हैं जिनका उपयोग उच्च रक्त चाप,अनिद्रा, उन्माद, हिस्टीरिया आदि रोगों को रोकने वाली औषधियों के निर्माण किया जाता है इसमें १.७ से ३.० प्रतिशत तक क्षाराभ पाए जाते हैं जिनमें रिसरपिन प्रमुख हैं इसका गुण रूक्ष, रस में तिक्त, विपाक में कटु और इसका प्रभाव निद्राजनक होता है।

----------


## mantu007

दो-तीन साल पुराने पौधे की जड़ को उखाड़ कर सूखे स्थान पर रखते है, इससे जो दवाएँ निर्मित होती हैं, उनका उपयोग उच्च रक्तचाप, गर्भाशय की दीवार में संकुचन के उपचार में करते हैं। इसकी पत्ती के रस को निचोड़ कर आँख में दवा के रूप में प्रयोग किया जाता है। इसका उपयोग मस्तिष्क के लिए औषधि बनाने के काम आता है। अनिद्रा, हिस्टीरिया और मानसिक तनाव के दूर करने में सर्पगन्धा की जड़ का रस, काफी उपयोगी है। इसकी जड़ का चूर्ण पेट के लिए काफी लाभदायक है। इससे पेट के अन्दर की कृमि खत्म हो जाती है।

----------


## mantu007

तो अब बारी है दोस्तों पवित्र *अर्जुन*  की

*अर्जुन वृक्ष* भारत में होने वाला एक औषधीय वृक्ष है। इसे घवल, ककुभ तथा नदीसर्ज (नदी नालों  के किनारे होने के कारण) भी कहते हैं । कहुआ तथा सादड़ी नाम से बोलचाल की  भाषा में प्रख्यात यह वृक्ष एक बड़ा सदाहरित पेड़ है । लगभग 60 से 80 फीट  ऊँचा होता है तथा हिमालय की तराई, शुष्क पहाड़ी क्षेत्रों में नालों के  किनारे तथा बिहार, मध्य प्रदेश में काफी पाया जाता है ।इसकी छाल पेड़ से  उतार लेने पर फिर उग आती है । छाल का ही प्रयोग होता है अतः उगने के लिए कम  से कम दो वर्षा ऋतुएँ चाहिए । एक वृक्ष में छाल तीन साल के चक्र में मिलती  हैं । छाल बाहर से सफेद, अन्दर से चिकनी, मोटी तथा हल्के गुलाबी रंग की  होती है । लगभग 4 मिलीमीटर मोटी यह छाल वर्ष में एक बार स्वयंमेव निकलकर  नीचे गिर पड़ती है । स्वाद कसैला, तीखा होता है तथा गोदने पर वृक्ष से एक  प्रकार का दूध निकलता है ।

----------


## mantu007

पत्ते अमरुद के पत्तों जैसे 7 से 20 सेण्टीमीटर लंबे आयताकार होते हैं  या कहीं-कहीं नुकीले होते हैं । किनारे सरल तथा कहीं-कहीं सूक्ष्म दाँतों  वाले होते हैं । वे वसंत में नए आते हैं तथा छोटी-छोटी टहनियों पर लगे होते  हैं । ऊपरी भाग चिकना व निचला रुक्ष तथा शिरायुक्त होता है । फल वसंत में  ही आते हैं, सफेद या पीले मंजरियों में लगे होते हैं । इनमें हल्की सी  सुगंध भी होती है । फल लंबे अण्डाकार 5 या 7 धारियों वाले जेठ से श्रावण  मास के बीच लगते हैं व शीतकाल में पकते हैं । 2 से 5 सेण्टी मीटर लंबे ये  फल कच्ची अवस्था में हरे-पीले तथा पकने पर भूरे-लाल रंग के हो जाते हैं ।  फलों की गंध अरुचिकर व स्वाद कसौला होता है । फल ही अर्जुन का बीज है ।  अर्जुन वृक्ष का गोंद स्वच्छ सुनहरा, भूरा व पारदर्शक होता है ।
अर्जुन जाति के कम से कम पन्द्रह प्रकार के वृक्ष भारत में पाए जाते हैं  । इसी कारण कौन सी औषधि हृदय रक्त संस्थान पर कार्य करती है, यह पहचान  करना बहुत जरूरी है ।  'ड्रग्स ऑफ हिन्दुस्तान' के विद्वान लेखक डॉ. घोष के अनुसार आधुनिक  वैज्ञानिक अर्जुन के रक्तवाही संस्थान पर प्रभाव को बना सकने में असमर्थ इस  कारण रहे हैं कि इनमें आकृति में सदृश सजातियों की मिलावट बहुत होती है ।  छाल एक सी दीखने परभी उनके रासायनिक गुण व भैषजीय प्रभाव सर्वथा भिन्न है  ।सही अर्जुन की छाल अन्य पेड़ों की तुलना में कहीं अधिक मोटी तथा नरम होती  है । शाखा रहित यह छाल अंदर से रक्त सा रंग लिए होती है । पेड़ पर से छाल  चिकनी चादर के रूप में उतर आती है । क्योंकि पेड़ का तना बहुत चौड़ा होता  है ।अर्जुन की छाल को सुखाकर सूखे शीतल स्थान में चूर्ण रूप में बंद रखा  जाता है ।

----------


## mantu007

होम्योपैथी में अर्जुन एक प्रचलित ख्याति प्राप्त औषधि है । हृदयरोग  संबंधी सभी लक्षणों में विशेषकर क्रिया विकार जन्य तथा यांत्रिक गड़बड़ी के  कारण उत्पन्न हुए विकारों में इसके तीन एक्स व तीसवीं पोटेन्सी में प्रयोग  को होम्योपैथी के विद्वानों ने बड़ा सफल बताया है । अर्जुन संबंधी मतों  में प्राचीन व आधुनिक विद्वानों में पर्याप्त मतभेद है । फिर भी धीरे-धीरे  शोथ कार्य द्वारा शास्रोक्त प्रतिपादन अब सिद्ध होते चले जा रहे हैं ।
रासायनिक संगठन- अर्जुन की छाल में पाए जानेवाले मुख्य घटक हैं-बीटा  साइटोस्टेरॉल, अर्जुनिक अम्ल तथा फ्रीडेलीन । अर्जुनिक अम्ल ग्लूकोज के साथ  एक ग्लूकोसाइड बनाता है, जिसे अर्जुनेटिक कहा जाता है । इसके अलावा अर्जुन  की छाल में पाए जाने वाले अन्य घटक इस प्रकार हैं-
(1) टैनिन्स-छाल का 20 से 25 प्रतिशत भाग टैनिन्स से ही बनताहै । पायरोगेलाल व केटेकॉल दोनों ही प्रकार के टैनिन होते हैं ।(2) लवण-कैल्शियम कार्बोनेट लगभग 34 प्रतिशत की मात्रा में इसकी राख  में होता है । अन्य क्षारों में सोडियम, मैग्नीशियम व अल्युमीनियम प्रमुख  है । इस कैल्शियम सोडियम पक्ष की प्रचुरता के कारण ही यह हृदय की मांस  पेशियों में सूक्ष्म स्तर पर कार्य कर पाता है ।(3) विभिन्न पदार्थ हैं-शकर, रंजक पदार्थ, विभिन्न अज्ञात कार्बनिक अम्ल व उनके ईस्टर्स ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

अश्वगंधा के बारे में विस्तार से बताएं यह पोधा हमारे घर में लगा है किन्तु kaise उपयोग किया जाये यह नहीं मालूम ! यह किस किस प्रकार से उपयोग में लाया जा सकता है !

----------


## mantu007

अभी तक अर्जुन से प्राप्त विभिन्न घटकों के प्रायोगिक जीवों पर जो प्रभाव  देखे गए हैं, उससे इसके वर्णित गुणों की पुष्टि ही होती है । विभिन्न  प्रयोगों द्वारा पाया गया हे कि अर्जुन से हृदय की पेशियों को बल मिलता है,  स्पन्दन ठीक व सबल होता है तथा उसकी प्रति मिनट गति भी कम हो जाती है ।  स्ट्रोक वाल्यूम तथा कार्डियक आउटपुट बढ़तती है । हृदय सशक्त व उत्तजित  होता है । इनमें रक्त स्तंभक व प्रतिरक्त स्तंभक दोनों ही गुण हैं । अधिक  रक्तस्राव होने की स्थिति से या कोशिकाओं की रुक्षता के कारण टूटने का खतरा  होने परयह स्तंभक की भूमिका निभाता है, लेकिन हृदय की रक्तवाही नलिकाओं  (कोरोनरी धमनियों) में थक्का नहीं बनने देता तथा बड़ी धमनी से प्रति मिनट  भेजे जाने वाले रक्त के आयतन में वृद्धि करता है । इस प्रभाव के कारण यह  शरीर व्यापी तथा वायु कोषों में जमे पानी को मूत्र मार्ग से बाहर निकाल  देता है । खनिज लवणों के सूक्ष्म रूप में उपस्थित होने के कारण यह एक तीव्र  हृत्पेशी उत्तेजक भी है ।

----------


## mantu007

> अश्वगंधा के बारे में विस्तार से बताएं यह पोधा हमारे घर में लगा है किन्तु kaise उपयोग किया जाये यह नहीं मालूम ! यह किस किस प्रकार से उपयोग में लाया जा सकता है !


*मित्र ये बहुत ही आवश्यक बात पूछी आपने . जैसा की आप जानते है ये पौधा बहुत ही लाभकारी है लेकिन इसके बीज बहुत जहरीले होते हैं .
जड़ मुख्यतः प्रयुक्त होती है । पत्तियों का भी कहीं-कहीं प्रयोग किया जाता है ।*

----------


## mantu007

> अश्वगंधा के बारे में विस्तार से बताएं यह पोधा हमारे घर में लगा है किन्तु kaise उपयोग किया जाये यह नहीं मालूम ! यह किस किस प्रकार से उपयोग में लाया जा सकता है !


*(अ) मूल चूर्ण- 1 से 3 ग्राम एक बार में । (ब) क्षार- 1 से 3 ग्राम एक बार में । (स) घृत- (जड़ का क्वाथ+समान भाग मक्खन+ दस गुना गौदुग्ध को उबालकर) 2 चम्मच प्रातः नित्य । (द) पाक-एक किलो असगंध जौर कुट+20 किलो जल को उबाल कर दो किलो शेष रहने पर छान लें । इसमें दो किलो शक्कर मिलाकर पकाने पर पाक चाशरी की तरह तैयार हो जाता है । बच्चों को एक चम्मच प्रातः सायं बड़ों को दुगुनी मात्रा में देनेसे बलवर्धन करता है ।*

----------


## mantu007

मूलतः अश्वगंधा कृशकाय रोगियों, सूखा रोग से ग्रस्त बच्चों व व्याधि उपरांत कमजोरी में, शारीरिक, _मानसिक_  थकान में पुष्टि कारक बलवर्धक के नाते प्रयुक्त होती रही है ।  
यकृत में वसा कोशिकाओं के अनाधिकार विस्तार (फैटीइन्फिल्ट्रेश  ) से  होने वाले कुपोषण, बुढ़ापे की कमजोरी, मांसपेशियों की कमजोरी व थकान, रोगों  के बाद की कृशता आदि में असगंध मूल चूर्ण आतिशा घृत या पाक निर्धारित  मात्रा में सेवन कराते हैं । मूल चूर्ण को दूध के अनुपात के साथ देते हैं ।   

क्षय रोग में अन्य जीवाणुनाशी औषधियों के साथ बल्य रूप में मूलचूर्ण को  गोघृत या मिश्री के साथ देते हैं । गर्भवती महिलाओं में तीन माह बल  संवर्धन हेतु मूल क्वाथ में चौगुनी घृत मिलाकर पाक बनाकर सेवन कराते हैं ।   
लगातार एक वर्ष सेवन से शरीर से सारे विकार बाहर निकल जाते  हैं-समग्रशोधन होकर दुर्बलता दूर हो जाती है व जीवनीशक्ति बढ़ती है । यह  औषधि काया कल्प योग की एक प्रमुख औषधि मानी जाती है । इसका कल्प भी करते  हैं व ऐसा माना जाता है कि इसका निरंतर उपयोग अमृता की तरह जरा को कभी समीप  नहीं आने देता । अगहन पूष माह में इसका सेवन विशेष लाभकारी है.

----------


## mantu007

अन्य उपयोग-
कफ वात शामक तथा वेदना संशामक होने के कारण यह वात नाड़ी संस्थान के रोगों में भी प्रयुक्त होता है । मूल से सिद्ध तैल वात व्याधि में जोड़ों पर तथा थायराइड या ग्रंथियों की वृद्धि में पत्तों को लेप करने से भी लाभ होता है । यह नींद लाने वाला एक श्रेष्ठ हिप्नोटिक है । रक्तचाप व शोथ को कम करता है । श्वांस रोग में भी असगंध क्षार अथवा चूर्ण को मधु एवं घृत के साथ देने का प्रावधान है । शुक्र दौर्बल्य प्रदर, योनि शूल में उपयोगी है । वाल शोष, क्षय रोग, जीर्ण व्याधि यथा कैंसर से सामान्य दुर्बलता निवारण तथा वेदना दूर करने के लिए इसे देते हैं । जीव कोशों पर अपने प्रभाव के कारण यह वर्ण विकारों तथा कुष्ठ रोगों पर भी कुछ प्रभाव रखता है, ऐसा मत है ।

मूलतः यह औषधि रसायन-बल्य है । इसका प्रयोग कर निश्चित ही दीर्घाष्यु को प्राप्त कर सकना संभव है । एजींग (वार्धक्य) पर इस औषधि की शोध अगले दिनों जब की जाएगी तो शास्रों के वे सभी अभिमत सफल सिद्ध होंगे, जिनमें इसे जरा निवारक बताया गया है । स्जींग संबंधी रोग यथा क्रानिक ऑब्सट्रक्टिव लंग डीसिज (सी.ओ.एल.डी.) डि जेनरेटिव बीमारियाँ, कैंसर प्रिकार्सीनोमट परिस्थितियाँ (गैस्ट्राइटिस, प्लमर विल्सन सिन्ड्रोम) आदि में संभवतः अगले दिनों इसकी महत्त्वपूर्ण भूमिका सिद्ध होगी । यदि ऐसा हो सका तो यह एक अति फलदायी शोध होगी ।

----------


## mantu007

तो अब बारी है दोस्तों पवित्र *मुलहटी (यष्टिमधु )*  की

*यष्टिमधु* या मुलहटी एक प्रसिद्ध और सर्व-सुलभ जड़ी है। काण्ड और मूल मधुर होने से मुलहठी को  यष्टिमधु कहा जाता है । मधुक क्लीतक, जेठीमध तथा लिकोरिस इसके अन्य नाम हैं  । इसका बहुवर्षायु क्षुप लगभग डेढ़ मीटर से दो मीटर ऊँचा होता है । जड़ें  गोल-लंबी झुर्रीदार तथा फैली हुई होती हैं । जड़ व काण्ड से कई शाखाएँ  निकलती हैं । पत्तियाँ संयुक्त व अण्डाकार होती हैं, जिनके अग्रभाग नुकीले  होते हैं । फली बारीक छोटी ढाई सेण्टीमीटर लंबी चपटी होती है जिसमें दो से  लेकर पाँच तक वृक्काकार बीज होते हैं । इस वृक्ष का भूमिगत तना (काण्ड) तथा  जड़ सुखाकर छिलका हटाकर या छिलके सहित अंग प्रयुक्त होता है ।

----------


## sangita_sharma

आपका सूत्र स्वस्थ विभाग से सम्बंधित हे इसलिए उसी में प्रेषित किया जाता हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

आपका सूत्र बहुत उम्दा हे रेपो स्वीकार करे

----------


## mantu007

सामान्यतया मुलहठी ऊँचाई वाले स्थानों पर ही होती है । भारत में  जम्मू-कश्मीर, देहरादून, सहारनपुर तक इसे लगाने में सफलता मिली है । वैसे  बाजार में अरब, तुर्किस्तान, अफगानिस्तान से आयी मुलहठी ही सामान्यतया पायी  जाती है । पर ऊँचे स्थानों पर इसकी सफलता ने वनस्पति विज्ञानियों का ध्यान  इसे हिमालय की तराई वाले खुश्क स्थानों पर पैदा करने की ओर आकर्षित किया  है । बोटानिकल सर्वे ऑफ इण्डिया इस दिशा में मसूरी, देहरादून फ्लोरा में  इसे खोजने व उत्पन्न करने की ओर गतिशील है । इसी कारण अब यह विदेशी औषधि  नहीं रही ।


प्रयोज्य अंग मुलहठी नाम से प्रचलित अंग इस वृक्ष की जड़ के लंबे टुकड़े  का नाम है । इसमें मिलावट बहुत पायी जाती है । मुख्य मिलावट वेल्थ ऑफ  इण्डिया के वैज्ञानिकों के अनुसार मचूरियन मुलहठी की होती है, जो काफी  तिक्त होती है । एक अन्य जड़ जो काफी मात्रा में इस सूखी औषधि के साथ मिलाई  जाती है, व्यापारियों की भाषा में एवस प्रिकेटोरियम (रत्ती, घुमची या  गुंजा के मूल व पत्र) कहलाती है । इण्डियन जनरल ऑफ फार्मेसी के अनुसार  वैज्ञानिक द्वय श्री हांडा व भादुरी ने भारतीय बाजारों में मुलहठी का  सर्वेक्षण करने पर यही पाया कि इनमें से अधिकांश में मिलावट होती है, यह  काफी पुरानी होने के कारण उपयोग योग्य भी नहीं रह जाती, भले ही स्वाद में  मीठा होने के कारण वैद्य व अन्य ग्राहक उन्हें सही समझ बैठें ।

----------


## mantu007

> आपका सूत्र स्वस्थ विभाग से सम्बंधित हे इसलिए उसी में प्रेषित किया जाता हे


धन्यवाद ! जो मेरे सूत्र को अपनी सही जगह पर भेंज दी .

----------


## sangita_sharma

अगर हमारी सरकार आयुर्वेद को सही तरीके से पोषित करे तो भरत ही नहीं पूरी दुनिया रोग मुक्त हो सकती हे ऐसा मेरा विशवास हे

----------


## mantu007

असली मुलहठी अन्दर से पीली, रेशेदार व हल्की गंध वाली होती है । ताजी  जड़ तो मधुर होती है, पर सूखने पर कुछ तिक्त और अम्ल जैसे स्वाद की हो जाती  है । विदेशी आयातित औषधियों में मिश्री मुलहठी को सर्वोत्तम माना गया है ।  मुलहठी की अनुप्रस्थ काट करने पर उसके कटे हुए तल पर कुछ छल्ले स्पष्ट  दिखाई देते हैं, जिन्हें कैम्बियम रिंग्स कहते हैं । बाहर की ओर पीताभ रंग  का वल्कल और अन्दर की ओर पीला काष्ठी भाग होता है । वनौषधि निर्देशिका के  लेखक के अनुसार उत्तम मुलहठी में किसी भी प्रकार की तिक्तता नहीं पायी जाती  है । विद्वान लेखक लिखते हैं कि यदि मुलहठी को गंधकाम्ल (सल्फ्यूरिक एसिड  80 प्रतिशत वी.वी.) में भिगाया जाए तो वह शेष पीले रंग का हो जाता है । यह  पहचान का एक आधार है ।
ताजा मुलहठी में 50 प्रतिशत जल होता है जो सुखाने पर मात्र दस प्रतिशत  रह जाता है । इसका प्रधान घटक जिसके कारणयह मीठे स्वाद की होती हे,  ग्लिसराइजिन होता है जो ग्लिसराइजिक एसिड के रूप में विद्यमान होता है । यह  साधारण शक्कर से भी 50 गुना अधिक मीठा होता है । यह संघटक पौधे के उन  भागों में नहीं होता जो जमीन के ऊपर होते हैं । विभिन्न प्रजातियों में 2  से 14 प्रतिशत तक की मात्रा इसकी होती है । ग्लिसराइजिन के अतिरिक्त इसमें  आएसो लिक्विरिटन (एक प्रकार का ग्लाइकोसाइड स्टेराइड इस्ट्रोजन)  (गर्भाशयोत्तेजक हारमोन), ग्लूकोज (लगभग 3.5 प्रतिशत), सुक्रोज (लगभग 3 से 7  प्रतिशत), रेसिन (2 से 4 प्रतिशत), स्टार्च (लगभग 40 प्रतिशत), उड़नशील  तेल (0.03 से 0.35 प्रतिशत) आदि रसायन घटक भी होते हैं ।

----------


## mantu007

मुलहठी के यौगिक इतने मीठे होते हैं कि 1 : 20000 की स्वल्पसांद्रता में भी  इसकी मिठास पता लग जाती है । मुलहठी का पीला रंग  ग्लाइकोसाइड-आइसोलिक्विरिटन के कारण है । यह 2.2 प्रतिशत की मात्रा में  होता है एवं मुख में विद्यमान लार ग्रंथियों को उत्तेजित कर भोज्य पदार्थों  के पाचन परिपाक में सहायक सिद्ध होता हे । मुलहठी का घनसत्व काले या लाल  रंग के टुकड़ों में मिलता है व इसका उत्पत्ति स्थान अफगान प्रदेश होने के  कारण सामान्यतया वहीं की भाषा में 'रब्बुस्सूस' नाम से पुकारते हैं ।

----------


## mantu007

> अगर हमारी सरकार आयुर्वेद को सही तरीके से पोषित करे तो भरत ही नहीं पूरी दुनिया रोग मुक्त हो सकती हे ऐसा मेरा विशवास हे



आपने तो मेरे मुंह की बात छीन ली . वाकई आयुर्वेद सर्वश्रेष्ठ है . इसका कोई बैड साइड एफ्फेक्ट नहीं है

----------


## mantu007

आधुनिक मत एवं वैज्ञानिक प्रयोग निष्कर्ष -
मुलहठी की जड़ का चूर्ण पेट के व्रणों व क्षतों पर (पेप्टिक अल्सर सिण्ड्रोम) लाभकारी प्रभाव डालता है । इससे वे जल्दी भरने लगते हैं । आधुनिक भेषज विशेषज्ञों ने 'डबल ब्लाइण्ड ट्रायल्स' के आधार पर यह सिद्ध कर दिया है कि प्राकृतिक रूप में मुलहठी चूर्ण गैस्टि्रक व ड्यूओडनल दोनों प्रकार के अल्सरों के भरने की गति को बढ़ा देता है ।

डी.आर. लारेन्स्र की क्लीनिकल फर्मेकालॉजी के अनुसार मुलहठी में पेप्टिक अल्सर को भरने के लिए उत्तरदायी पदार्थ एक ग्लाइकोसाइड है, जो ग्लिसराइजिन से संबद्ध है एवं दूसरा वह है जो मुलहठी में से एक अम्ल (एक ट्राईटर्पीन) बचता है, जिसे कार्बीक्सोलोन के नाम से एलोपैथिक चिकित्सा में प्रयुक्त किया जाता है । यह पदार्थ आमाशय में श्लेष्मा की मात्रा बढ़ा देता है, जिससे अल्सर शीघ्र भर जाता है । यह प्रभाव स्थानीय होता है । जब अन्य अम्ल निरोधक एप्टेसिड्स रोगी को लाभ नहीं दे पाते तब मुलहठी इसमें बड़ी लाभकारी होती देखी गयी है ।
ग्लिसराइजिन निकाल देने पर बचे हुए निष्कर्ष (लिकोरिस डिग्लिसरीजनेटेड) में भी अनेकों प्रकार की उपयोगी भेषजीय सामर्थ्य पायी गयी है । पेप्टिक अल्सर भरने के अतिरिक्त यह मरोड़ निवारण में भी मदद करता है । आमाशय व आंत में किसी भी कारण से होने वाली मरोड़ निवारण में भी मदद करता है । आमाशय व आंत में किसी भी कारण से होने वाली मरोड़ (स्पाज्म) इससे दूर हो जाती है । अब तक पाश्चात्य जगत में मुलहठी के आमाशय व आंत्रगत प्रभावों पर 30 रिपोर्टे प्रकाशित हो चुकी हैं । वैज्ञानिकों का कथन है कि इसमें आमाशय की रस ग्रंथियों से ग्लाइकोप्रोटीन्स नामक रस का स्राव बढ़ जाता है जो जीवकोषों के जीवनकाल को भी बढ़ाता है, छोटी-मोटी टूट-फूट को भी तुरंत ही ठीक कर देता है ।

धीरे-धीरे विस्तृत विश्लेषण से अब यह स्पष्ट हो गया है कि मुलहठी न केवल गैस्टि्रक अल्सर वरन् छोटी आंत के प्रारंभिक भाग ड्यूओडनल अल्सर में भी पूरी तरह से प्रभावशाली है । वस्तुतः यह दूसरी वाली व्याधि ही गंभीर व असाध्य मानी जाती रही है । परफोरेशन, स्तिनोसिस जैसी परिणतियाँ इसी रोग की होती हैं । इण्डियन मेडीकल गजट (193.9, 1979) के अनुसार पूर्ण परीक्षित रोगियों को जब मुलहठी चूर्ण दिया गया तो ड्यूओडनल अल्सर के अपच हाइपर एसिडिटी आदि लक्षणों में भारी लाभ हुआ तथा एक्सरे वोरियम परीक्षा द्वारा बाद में पाया गया कि घाव भरने में इतनी तेजी से काम करने वाली कोई और औषधि नहीं ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *मित्र ये बहुत ही आवश्यक बात पूछी आपने . जैसा की आप जानते है ये पौधा बहुत ही लाभकारी है लेकिन इसके बीज बहुत जहरीले होते हैं .
> जड़ मुख्यतः प्रयुक्त होती है । पत्तियों का भी कहीं-कहीं प्रयोग किया जाता है ।*


 
उपयोगी जानकारी हेतू एवम प्रश्न का जबाब देने का हार्दिक धन्यबाद

----------


## mantu007

तो दोस्तों लीजिए अब बारी है " पुनर्नवा " की 



*'पुनः पुनर्नवा भवति'* जो फिर से प्रतिवर्ष नवीन हो जाए अथवा *'शरीरं पुनर्नवं करोति'* जो  रसायन एवं रक्तवर्धक होने से शरीर को पुनः नया बना दे, उसे पुनर्नवा कहते  हैं । इस विशेषणात्मक उक्ति की पृष्ठभूमि पूर्णतः वैज्ञानिक है । पुनर्नवा  का पौधा जब सूख जाता है तो वर्षा ऋतु आने पर इन से शाखाएँ पुनः फूट पड़ती  हैं और पौधा अपनी मृत जीर्ण-शीर्णावस्था से दुबारा नया जीवन प्राप्त कर  लेता है । इस विलक्षणता के कारण ही इसे ऋषिगणों ने पुनर्नवा नाम दिया है ।  इसे शोथहीन व गदहपूरना भी कहते हैं ।

----------


## mantu007

पुनर्नवा के नामों के संबंध में भारी मतभेद रहा है । कौन-सी पुनर्नवा औषधीय  क्षमता रखती है व कौन-सी नहीं, इस पर भारी विवाद चलता रहा । भारत के  भिन्न-भिन्न भागों में तीन अलग-अलग प्रकार के पौधे पुनर्नवा नाम से जाने  जाते हैं । ये हैं-बोअरहेविया डिफ्यूजा, इरेक्टा तथा रीपेण्डा ।  आय.सी.एम.आर. के वैज्ञानिकों ने वानस्पतिकी के क्षेत्र में शोधकर 'मेडीसिनल  प्लाण्ट्स ऑफ इण्डिया' नामक ग्रंथ में इस विषय पर लिखकर काफी कुछ भ्रम को  मिटाया है । उनके अनुसार बोअरहेविया डिफ्यूजा जिसके पुष्प श्वेत होते हैं  ही औषधीय । बाजार में उपलब्ध पुनर्नवा में बहुधा एक अन्य मिलती-जुलती  वनस्पति ट्रांएन्थीला पाँरचूली क्रास्ट्रम की मिलावट की जाती है । रक्त  पुनर्नवा एक सामान्य पायी जाने वाली घास है जो सर्वत्र सड़कों के किनारे  उगी फैली हुई मिलती है । श्वेत पुनर्नवा रक्त वाली प्रजाति से बहुत कम सुलभ  है इसलिए श्वेत औषधीय प्रजाति में रक्त पुनर्नवा की अक्सर मिलावट कर दी  जाती है ।

----------


## mantu007

श्वेत पुनर्नवा का पौधा बहुवर्षायु प्रसरणशील होता है । क्षुप 2 से 3 मीटर  लंबे होते हैं । ये प्रतिवर्ष वर्षा में नए निकलते हैं व ग्रीष्म में सूख  जाते हैं । इस क्षुप के काण्ड प्रायः गोलाई लिए कड़े, पतले व गोल होते हैं । पर्व   संधि पर ये मोटे हो जाते हैं । शाखाएं अनेक लंबी, पतली तथा लालवर्ण की  होती हैं । पत्ते छोटे व बड़े दोनों प्रकार के होते हैं । लंबाई 25 से 27  मिली मीटर होती है । निचला तल श्वेताभ होता है व छूने पर चिकना प्रतीत होता  है ।  

पुष्प पत्रकोण से निकलते हैं, छतरी के आकार के छोटे-छोटे सफेद 5 से 15  की संख्या में होते हैं । फल छोटे होते हैं तथा चिपचिपे बीजों से युक्त  होते हैं । ये शीतकाल में फलते हैं । पुनर्नवा की जड़ प्रायः 1 फुट तक  लंबी, ताजी स्थिति में उँगली के बराबर मोटी गूदेदार व उपमूलों सहित होती है  । यह सहज ही बीच से टूट जाती है । गंध उग्र व स्वाद तीखा होती है । उल्टी  लाने वाला तिक्त गाढ़ा दूध समान द्रव्य इसमें से तोड़ने पर निकलता है ।  उपरोक्त गुणों द्वारा सही पौधे की पहचान कर ही प्रयुक्त किया जाता है ।

----------


## mantu007

इसे 1 वर्ष तक प्रयोग किया जा सकता है । शुष्क चूर्ण रूप में पौधे के सूखे  होने की स्थिति में तथा ताजा हरा उपलब्ध होने की स्थिति में नए पत्ते आने  पर प्रयुक्त होता है । यथा संभव पुनर्नवा ताजी जड़, पत्ते या पंचांग का ही  प्रयोग करते हैं । ताजी न मिलने पर ही शुष्क चूर्ण प्रयुक्त करना चाहिए.

----------


## mantu007

आचार्य सुश्रुत ने पुनर्नवा पात्र को शरीर व्यापी शोथ में अति लाभकारी बताया है व कहा है-*उष्णानि स्वाद तिक्तानि वातप्रशमनानि च । तेषु पौनर्नवं शाकं विशेषच्छोथनाशनम्  *  
धन्वन्तरि निघण्टुकार ने पुनर्नवा को हृदय रोग कास, उरक्षत और मूत्रल  में भी उपयोगी बतलाया है । कयदेव ने इसे हृदयरोगनाशक बताया है । वनौषधि शतक  के लेखक के अनुसार पुनर्नवा से मूत्र का प्रमाण दुगुना होता है, हृदय  संकोचन बढ़ता है धमनियों में रक्त प्रवाह बढ़ जाता है तथा इन सब कारणों से  शोथ दूर होती है । डॉ. भण्डारी के अनुसार हृदय पर पुनर्नवा की क्रिया  अर्जुन की तरह तीव्र तो नहीं पर स्पष्ट होती है । हृदय की मांसपेशियों की  कार्य क्षमता में वृद्धि करता है तथा इससे शरीर का संचित जल बाहर निकाल  दिया जाता है । हृदय की शिथिलता में भी यह अत्यंत लाभकारी है ।

----------


## mantu007

पुनर्नवा में विटामिन की बहुलता के कारण डॉ. घोषाल भारत जैसे देश के लिए  इसे वरदान मानते हैं । अपने देश में एपीडिमिक ड्रौप्सी एक बड़ी स्वास्थ्य  समस्या है । यह सरसों के तेल में आर्मीजोन मेक्सिकाना की मिलावट के कारण  होती है । हृदय पर प्रभाव डालने वाला यह विषाक्त पदार्थ लगभग महामारी को  जन्म देता है । डॉ. खगेन्द्र नाथ वसु भी इसके ताजे पत्तों में विटामिनों की  अधिकता के कारण इसे विटामिन बी की कमी के कारण होने वाले हृदय रोगों  (बेरी-बेरी) में लाभकारी मानते हैं । इस प्रकार यह औषधि पथ्य भी है तथा रोग  निवारक भी ।  
'वेल्थ ऑफ इण्डिया' में विद्वान वैज्ञानिकों ने पुनर्नवा की जड़ को  मूत्रल माना है तथा कई जैव प्रयोगों द्वारा इसे सिद्ध करने का प्रयास भी  किया है । डॉ. रस्तूर लिखते हैं कि इस औषधि का सबसे प्रभाव अंग जड़ है,  जिसमें मूत्रल घटक होते हैं ।

----------


## mantu007

इस औषधि का मुख्य औषधीय घटक एक प्रकार का एल्केलायड है, जिसे पुनर्नवा कहा  गया है । इसकी मात्रा जड़ में लगभग 0.04 प्रतिशत होती है । अन्य  एल्केलायड्स की मात्रा लगभग 6.5 प्रतिशत होती है । पुनर्नवा के जल में न  घुल पाने वाले भाग में स्टेरॉन पाए गए हैं, जिनमें बीटा-साइटोस्टीराल और  एल्फा-टू साईटोस्टीराल प्रमुख है । इसके निष्कर्ष में एक ओषजन युक्त पदार्थ  ऐसेण्टाइन भी मिला है । इसके अतिरिक्त कुछ महत्त्वपूर्ण् कार्बनिक अम्ल  तथा लवण भी पाए जाते हैं । अम्लों में स्टायरिक तथा पामिटिक अम्ल एवं लवणों  में पोटेशियम नाइट्रेट, सोडियम सल्फेट एवं क्लोराइड प्रमुख हैं । इन्हीं  के कारण सूक्ष्म स्तर पर कार्य करने की सामर्थ्य बढ़ती है ।

----------


## mantu007

तो दोस्तों लीजिए अब बारी है " चिरायता " की

इसे जंगलों में पाए जानेवाले तिक्त द्रव्य के रूप में होने के कारण  किराततिक्त भी कहते हैं । किरात व चिरेट्टा इसके अन्य नाम हैं । चरक के  अनुसार इसे तिक्त स्कंध तृष्णा निग्रहण समूह में तथा सुश्रुत के अनुसार  अरग्वध समूह में गिना जाता है ।

----------


## mantu007

*वानस्पतिक परिचय-*यह ऊँचाई पर पाया जाने वाला पौधा है ।  इसके क्षुप 2 से 4 फुट ऊँचे एक वर्षायु या द्विवर्षायु होते हैं । यह  हिमालय प्रदेश में कश्मीर से लेकर अरुणांचल तक 4 से 10 हजार फीट की ऊँचाई  पर होता है । नेपाल इसका मूल उत्पादक देश है । कहीं-कहीं मध्य भारत के  पहाड़ी इलाकों व दक्षिण भारत के पहाड़ों पर उगाने के प्रयास किए गए हैं ।  

इसके काण्ड स्थूल आधे से डेढ़ मीटर लंबे, शाखा युक्त गोल व आगे की ओर  चार कोनों वाले पीतवर्ण के होते हैं । पत्तियाँ चौड़ी भालाकार, 10  सेण्टीमीटर तक लंबी, 3 से 4 सेण्टीमीटर चौड़ी अग्रभाग पर नुकीली होती हैं ।  नीचे बड़े तथा ऊपर छोटी होती चली जाती है ।   
फूल हरे पीले रंग के बीच-बीच में बैंगनी रंग से चित्रित, अनेक शाखा  युक्त पुष्पदण्डों पर लगते हैं । पुष्प में बाहरी व आभ्यन्तर कोष 4-4 खण्ड  वाले होते हैं तथा प्रत्येक पर दो-दो ग्रंथियाँ होती हैं । फल लंबे गोल  छोटे-छोटे एक चौथाई इंच के अण्डाकार होते हें तथा बीज बहुसंख्य, छोटे,  बहुकोणीय एवं चिकने होते हैं । वर्षा ऋतु में फूल आते हैं । फल जब वर्षा के  अंत तक पक जाते हैं तब शरद ऋतु में इनका संग्रह करते हैं । इस पौधे में  कोई विशेष गंध नहीं होती, परन्तु स्वाद तीखा होता है ।

----------


## mantu007

*पहचान मिलावट शुद्धाशुद्ध परीक्षा-*
इसका पंचांग व पुश्प प्रयुक्त होते हैं । बहुत शीघ्रता से उपलब्ध न  होने के कारण इसमें मिलावट काफी होते हैं  । पंचांग में भी प्रधानतया काण्ड  की ही होती है जो दो तीन फीट लंबा होता है । इसकी छाल चपटी, अन्दर की ओर  कुछ मुड़ी हुई तथा बाहर की तरफ भूरे रंग की व अन्दर से गुलाबी रंग की ही  होती है । चबाने पर छाल रेशेदार, कुरकुरी, कसैली मालूम पड़ती है । छाल के  अंदर की तरफ सूक्ष्म रेखाएँ खिंची होती हैं ।  
सुअर्सिया चिरायता की कई प्रजातियों का प्रयोग मिलावट में पंसारीगण  करते हैं । इनमें कुछ हें मीठा या पहाड़ी चिरायता (सुअसिंया अंगस्टीफोलिया)  सुअर्शिया अलाटा, बाईमैक-लाटा, सिलिएटा, डेन्सीफोलिया, लाबी माईनर,  पैनीकुलैटा । इसके अतिरिक्त चिरायता में कालमेघ (एण्ड्रोग्राफिस  पैनिकुलैटा) तथा मंजिष्ठा (रुविया कॉडियाफोलिया) की भी मिलावट की जाती है ।

----------


## mantu007

कालमेघ को हरा चिरायता नाम भी दिया गया है । इनकी पहचान करने का एक ही  तरीका है कि दीखने में एक से होते हुए भी शेष स्वाद में अर्ध तिक्त या मीठे  होते हैं । छाल के अंदर की बनावट को ध्यान से देखकर भेद किया जा सकता है ।  अनुप्रस्थ काट पर मज्जा का भाग स्पष्ट दिखाई देता है । यह कोमल होता है,  आसानी से पृथक हो जाता है । शेष परीक्षण रासायनिक विश्लेषण के आधार पर किया  जाता है । जिसके अनुसार तिक्त सत्व कम से कम 1.3 प्रतिशत होना चाहिए ।  
मीठे चिरायते का तना आयताकार होता है तथा असली चिरायते की तुलना में  मज्जा का भाग अपेक्षाकृत कम होता है । शेष सभी मिलाकर औषधियों को उनके  विशिष्ट लक्षणों द्वारा पहचाना जा सकता है ।

----------


## mantu007

*संग्रह-संरक्षण कालावधि-*
 *पौधे को औषधि प्रयोजन हेतु फल के पूर्ण रूप से पकने पर शरद ऋतु में  एकत्रित करते हैं । ऐसा संग्रहीत चिरायता एक वर्ष तक प्रयुक्त हो सकता है ।  चिरायते की छाल को सुखाकर अनाद्र शीतल स्थानों में बंद डिब्बों में रखा  जाता है ।

----------


## mantu007

*गुण-कर्म संबंधी विभिन्न मत-*
इसे लगभग सभी विद्यानों ने सन्निपात ज्वर, व्रण, रक्त, दोषों की सर्वश्रेष्ठ औषधि माना है । भाव प्रकाश निघण्टुकार लिखता है-*किरातः सारको रक्षोऽशीतलस्तिक्  को लघुः । सन्निपात ज्वरश्वांस कफ पित्तास्रदाहनुत्   कासशोथ तृषा कुष्ठ ज्वर व्रण कृमिप्रणुत॥*  
इस प्रकार एक प्रकार की प्रतिसंक्रामक औषधि यह है, जो ज्वर उत्पन्न  करने वाले मूल कारणों का निवारण करती है । इसी प्रकार यह तीखेपन के कारण कफ पित्त शामक तथा उष्ण वीर्य होने से वातशामक है । इन सभी दोषों के कारण  उत्पन्न किसी भी संक्रमण से यह मोर्चा लेता है । कोढ़, कृमि तथा व्रणों को  मिटाता है ।  

वनौषधि चन्द्रोदय के विद्वान लेखक के अनुसार जीर्ण विषम ज्वर अपना  स्वरूप बहुधा ज्वर रूप में प्रकट नहीं करता, अपितु अजीर्ण, अग्निमंदता और  हल्के तापक्रम में वृद्धि के रूप में ही दिखाई देता है । इन लक्षणों को  समूल नष्ट करने में चिरायता अत्यन्त उपयोगी है । चिरायते का ज्वरघ्न प्रभाव  अत्यंत मृदु होता है ।

----------


## mantu007

'वेल्थ ऑफ इण्डिया' के विद्वान वैज्ञानिकों के अनुसार चिरायता एक ऐसा  गंधहीन कडुवा पदार्थ है, जिसमें कषायता (एस्टि्रन्जेन्सी) बहुत कम है ।  एलोपैथी सिद्धान्त के अंतर्गत यह काफी समय तक ब्रिटिश और अमेरिकन  फर्मेकोपिया की एक महत्त्वपूर्ण औषधि रही । इण्डियन फर्मेकोपिया (आई.पी.)  में भी इसे एक ज्वर निवारक पदार्थ के नाते स्थान मिला । जीर्ण ज्वरों में  भारत में काफी समय से अनेकों योगों और विधियों के रूप में इसका चूर्ण,  क्वाथ, टिंक्चर सभी प्रयुक्त होते रहे हैं ।  
कर्नल चोपड़ा ने अपने ग्रंथ 'मेडीसिनल प्लाण्ट्स ऑफ इण्डिया' में इसे  एक उत्तम प्रति संक्रामक (एण्टी बायोटिक) ज्वरघ्न, जीवनीशक्ति वर्धक तथा  जीवाणु-कृमि नाशक माना है । डॉ. शरतचन्द्र घोष के अनुसार यह टायफाइड ज्वरों  और बीच-बीच में ठहरकर आने वाले इण्टरमीटेण्ट फीवर्स में बहुत उपयोगी है ।  उनके अनुसार यह वैद्यों की आजमायी एक श्रेष्ठ दवा है ।

----------


## mantu007

आधुनिक मत-
एलोपैथी, आर्युवेद, होम्योपैथी और यूनानी सभी में एक स्वर से इसके ज्वरघ्न प्रभावों की प्रशंसा की है । एलोपैथी में एण्टीबायोटिक्स की बाढ़ आ जाने पर भी चिरायते की हानि रहित विशेषताओं को अभी तक कोई चुनौती नहीं दे पाया है । 'सिनकोना' की तरह ही यह मलेरिया ज्वर पर प्रभाव डालती है तथा यकृत एवं रक्त से इसके पेरासाइट्स को निकाल बाहर करती है । अन्य रासायनिक एण्टी मलेरियन लेने के बाद जो कमजोरी आती है, वह इसको ग्रहण करने पर अनुभव नहीं होती ।

----------


## mantu007

*यहाँ अब हर किसी को आयुर्वेद से कोई मतलब नहीं है . बेकार में है ये सूत्र .*

----------


## jyoti_sharma

वाह क्या बात हे अति उत्तम

----------


## Raman46

> वाह क्या बात हे अति उत्तम


बाह  बाह क्या हैं सुभान अल्लाह  .....कुछ कहें तो मच जाये हो हल्ला .........ओ मेरे मौला बस कहता हूँ  सुभान अल्ला 
आप का प्रयास उचित है ..........................

----------


## mantu007

> वाह क्या बात हे अति उत्तम





> बाह  बाह क्या हैं सुभान अल्लाह  .....कुछ कहें तो मच जाये हो हल्ला .........ओ मेरे मौला बस कहता हूँ  सुभान अल्ला 
> आप का प्रयास उचित है ..........................


 धन्यवाद मित्र ! मेरे सूत्र पर भ्रमण करने के लिए

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

मंटू भाई तुम्हे आयुर्वेद की अच्छी जानकारी हैं ये सूत्र अत्यंत उपयोगी है धन्यवाद

----------


## sangita_sharma

> *यहाँ अब हर किसी को आयुर्वेद से कोई मतलब नहीं है . बेकार में है ये सूत्र .*


आप बिलकुल गलत हे मित्र आपने अपने सूत्र के द्वारा मंच को बहु उपयोगी खजाना दिया हे आप किसी के उत्तर न देने से शुब्ध हे पर कई सूत्र ऐसे हे जन्हा कोई अपनी राय नहीं देता पर वो निरंतर अपडेट होते आपका सूत्र बहुत ज्ञानवर्धक हे इसे पूरा करे

----------


## coolcool

> *यहाँ अब हर किसी को आयुर्वेद से कोई मतलब नहीं है . बेकार में है ये सूत्र .*


ऐसा क्यों कह रहे हैं मित्र. एक बहुत ही उपयोगी और विशिष्ट प्रकार का सूत्र है आपका. रही बात प्रतिक्रियाओं की तो बता दूं ये ऐसा विषय है जिसके बारे में जानकारी सीमित लोगों को ही होती है. अतः प्रतिक्रियाएं भी सीमित आयेंगी. आप अपना कार्य जारी रखें.

----------


## mantu007

> आप बिलकुल गलत हे मित्र आपने अपने सूत्र के द्वारा मंच को बहु उपयोगी खजाना दिया हे आप किसी के उत्तर न देने से शुब्ध हे पर कई सूत्र ऐसे हे जन्हा कोई अपनी राय नहीं देता पर वो निरंतर अपडेट होते आपका सूत्र बहुत ज्ञानवर्धक हे इसे पूरा करे





> ऐसा क्यों कह रहे हैं मित्र. एक बहुत ही उपयोगी और विशिष्ट प्रकार का सूत्र है आपका. रही बात प्रतिक्रियाओं की तो बता दूं ये ऐसा विषय है जिसके बारे में जानकारी सीमित लोगों को ही होती है. अतः प्रतिक्रियाएं भी सीमित आयेंगी. आप अपना कार्य जारी रखें.


धन्यवाद आप लोगों का जो आप मेरे सूत्र पर पधारे .

----------


## mantu007

अब बारी है दोस्तों  हरीतकी (हरड़) की 

हरीतकी को वैद्यों ने चिकित्सा साहित्य  में अत्यधिक सम्मान देते हुए उसे अमृतोपम औषधि कहा है । राज बल्लभ निघण्टु के अनुसार- *यस्य माता गृहे नास्ति, तस्य माता हरीतकी । कदाचिद् कुप्यते माता, नोदरस्था हरीतकी॥ 

*अर्थात् हरीतकी मनुष्यों की माता के समान हित करने वाली है । माता तो  कभी-कभी कुपित भी हो जाती है, परन्तु उदर स्थिति अर्थात् खायी हुई हरड़ कभी  भी अपकारी नहीं होती ।   





*हर्रे का फल*

----------


## mantu007

आर्युवेद के ग्रंथकार हरीतकी की इसी प्रकार स्तुति करते हैं वे कहते हैं कि *'तू हर (महादेव) के भवन में उत्पन्न हुई है इसलिए अमृत से भी श्रेष्ठ है ।'* वस्तुतः  यह मूल रूप से गंगा के किनारे बसने वाला वृक्ष भी है । ड्यूथी ने अपने  प्रसिद्ध 'फ्लोरा ऑफ द अपर गैगेटिक प्लेन' ग्रंथ में लिखा भी है कि हरड़ का  मूल स्थान गंगातट ही है । यहीं से यह सारे भारत और विश्व में फैली है ।  मदनपाल निघण्टु में ग्रंथाकार लिखता है-*हरस्य भवने जाता हरिता च स्वभावतः । हरते सर्वरोगांश्च तस्मात् प्रोक्ता हरीतकी॥* अर्थात्  श्री हर के घर में उत्पन्न होने से, स्वभाव से हरित वर्ण की होने से तथा  सब रोगों का नाश करने में समर्थ होने से इसे हरीतकी कहा जाता है ।

----------


## mantu007

*वानस्पतिक परिचय-*
यह एक ऊँचा वृक्ष होता है एवं मूलतः निचले हिमालय क्षेत्र में रावी तट  से लेकर पूर्व बंगाल-आसाम तक पाँच हजार फीट की ऊँचाई पर पाया जाता है । यह  50 से 60 फीट ऊँचा वृक्ष है । इसकी छाल गहरे भूरे रंग की होती है, पत्ते  आकार में वासा के पत्र के समान 7 से 20 सेण्टीमीटर लम्बे, डेढ़ इंच चौड़े  होते हैं । फूल छोटे, पीताभ श्वेत लंबी मंजरियों में होते हैं । फल एक से  तीन इंच लंबे, अण्डाकार होते हैं, जिसके पृष्ठ भाग पर पाँच रेखाएँ होती हैं  । कच्चे फल हरे तथा पकने पर पीले धूमिल होते हैं । बीज प्रत्येक फल में एक  होता है । अप्रैल-मई में नए पल्लव आते हैं । फल शीतकाल में लगते हैं । पके  फलों का संग्रह जनवरी से अप्रैल के मध्य किया जाता है ।

----------


## mantu007

हरड़ बाजार में दो प्रकार की पायी जाती है-बड़ी और छोटी । बड़ी में पत्थर  के समान सख्त गुठली होती है, छोटी में कोई गुठली नहीं होती । वे फल जो पेड़  से गुठली पैदा होने से पहले ही गिर पड़ते हैं या तोड़कर सुखा लिया जाते  हैं । उन्हें छोटी हरड़ कहते हैं । आयुर्वेद के जानकार छोटी हरड़ का उपयोग  अधिक निरापद मानते हैं, क्योंकि आँतों पर उनका प्रभाव सौम्य होता है, तीव्र  नहीं । इसके अतिरिक्त वनस्पति शास्त्रियों के अनुसार हरड़ के 3 भेद और किए  जा सकते हैं । पक्व फल या बड़ी हरड़, अर्धपक्व फल पीली हरड़ (इसका गूदा  काफी मोटा स्वाद में कसैला होता है ।) अपक्व फल जिसे ऊपर छोटी हरड़ नाम से  बताया गया है । इसका वर्ण भूरा-काला तथा आकार में यह छोटी होती है । यह  गंधहीन व स्वाद में तीखी होती है । फल के स्वरूप, प्रयोग एवं उत्पत्ति  स्थान के आधार पर भी हरड़ को कई वर्ग भेदों में बाँटा गया है पर छोटी  स्याह, पीली जर्द, बड़ी काबुली ये 3 ही सर्व प्रचलित हैं ।

----------


## mantu007

*शुद्धाशुद्ध परीक्षा-* 

औषधि प्रयोग हेतु फल ही प्रयुक्त होते हैं एवं उनमें भी डेढ़ तोले से  अधिक भार वाली भरी हुई छिद्र रहित छोटी गुठली व बड़े खोल वाली हरड़ उत्तम  मानी जाती है । भाव प्रकाश निघण्टु के अनुसार जो हरड़ जल में डूब जाए वह  उत्तम है ।

----------


## mantu007

*गुण, कर्म संबंधी मत-* 

 चरक संहिता के अनुसार हरड़ त्रिदोष हर व अनुलोमक है यह संग्रहणी शूल,  अतिसार (डायरिया) बवासीर तथा गुल्म का नाश करती है एवं पाचन अग्निदीपन में  सहायक है ।  
श्री खगेन्द्र नाथ वसु के अनुसार हरड़ के गुण-कर्मों के अनुसार विभिन्न  भेद हैं । किसी हरड़ को खाने, सूँघने, छूने अथवा देखने मात्र से तीव्र  रेचन क्रिया होने लगती है । हिमाचल व तराई में उत्पन्न होने वाली चेतकी  नामक हरड़ इतनी तीव्र है कि इसकी छाया में बैठने मात्र से दस्त होने लगते  हैं । यह शास्रोक्त उक्ति कहाँ तक सत्य है, इसकी परीक्षा तो शुद्ध चेतकी  हरड़ प्राप्त होने पर ही की जा सकता है, परन्तु वृहद् आँत्र संस्थान पर  इसके प्रभाव को नकारा नहीं जा सकता ।

----------


## mantu007

भाव प्रकाश निघण्टु के अनुसार हरड़ बवासीर, सभी प्रकार के उदर रोगों,  कृमियों, संग्रहणी, विबंध, गुल्म आदि रोगों में लाभ पहुँचाती है व  सात्मीकरण की स्थिति लाती है । वैद्यराज चक्रदत्त के अनुसार आँतों की  नियमित सफाई हेतु हरड़ों का नियमित प्रयोग किया जाना चाहिए । हर ऋतु में  इसे अलग-अलग अनुपान से लेने का विधान है । नित्य प्रातः नियमित रूप से हरड़  लेते रहने से बुढ़ापा कभी नहीं आता, शरीर थकता नहीं तथा स्फूर्ति बनी रहती  है, ऐसा शास्रों का मत है ।

----------


## mantu007

श्री नादकर्णी के अनुरसा हरड़ एक निरापद, सौम्य विरेचक औषधि है । साथ ही यह  ग्राही भी है अर्थात् मल निष्कासन को यह सुव्यवस्थित करती है । अंदर के  रसों की अनावश्यक हानि नहीं होने देती, ये दोनों (रेचक व ग्राही) प्रभाव  परस्पर विरोधी हैं, फिर भी एक औषधि में इनकापाया जाना व शरीर स्थिति के  अनुसार उस प्रभाव का ही फलित होना अपने आप में इसकी एक विलक्षणता है । इसे  इसी कारण आल्सरेटिव (रसायन) भी मानते हैं । कच्चे फल पके फलों की अपेक्षा  अधिक रेचक होते हैं । इससे पित्त कम होता है, आमाशय व्यवस्थित तथा बवासीर  के मस्से उभरना तथा शिराओं का फूलना बंद हो जाता है ।  

श्री नादकर्णी के अनुसार लंबे समय से चली आ रही पेचिश एवं दस्त आदि में  यह बहुत लाभकारी है । वृहद् आंत्र को संकुचित कर रुके मल को हरड़ निकालती  है एवं ग्राही होने के कारण रस स्रावों को रोक देती है, जिससे रोगी को आराम मिलता है । महत्त्वपूर्ण रस द्रव्यों-इलेक्ट्रोलाइट्स की हानि नहीं होती ।

----------


## mantu007

कृमि सभी प्रकार के हरीतकी के दुश्मन हैं । उन्हें समूल नष्ट करने में,  वायु निष्कासित करने तथा उदर शूल में भी यह महत्त्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाती है ।  कर्नल चौपड़ा कहते हैं कि हरड़ कषाय प्रधान है, विरेचक तथा बलवर्धक है ।  डॉ. घोष की 'ड्रग्स ऑफ हिन्दुस्तान' के अनुसार यह आँतों की जीर्ण व्याधियों  में विशेष लाभकारी है । पाश्चात्य जगत में अभी तक इसे पेचिश आदि में ही  लाभकारी माना जाता था । पर अब डॉ. ए.प्री जैसे वैज्ञानिकों ने अपनी शोध  द्वारा यह स्पष्ट कर दिया है कि यह अनियंत्रित विरेचन क्रिया में भी  लाभकारी है तथा आँतों को सुव्यवस्थित करने में सहायता करती है ।  

होम्योपैथी में भी बवासीर, कब्ज, पेचिश आदि के लिए हरड़ के मदर टिंक्चर  का प्रयोग किया जाता है । यूनानी चिकित्सा पद्धति में 'स्लैल स्याह' नाम  से छोटी हरड़ प्रयुक्त होती है । हकीम इसे आमाशय व आंतों को बल देने वाली  संग्रह मानते हैं । अतिसार बंद करने के लिए इसे घी में भूनकर चूर्ण बनाकर  खिलाते हैं ।

----------


## mantu007

रासायनिक संगठन-

हरड़ में ग्राही (एस्टि्रन्जेन्ट) पदार्थ हैं, टैनिक अम्ल (बीस से चालीस प्रतिशत) गैलिक अम्ल, चेबूलीनिक अम्ल और म्यूसीलेज । रेजक पदार्थ हैं एन्थ्राक्वीनिन जाति के ग्लाइको साइड्स । इनमें से एक की रासायनिक संरचना सनाय के ग्लाइको साइड्स सिनोसाइड 'ए' से मिलती जुलती है । इसके अलावा हरड़ में दस प्रतिशत जल, 13.9 से 16.4 प्रतिशत नॉन टैनिन्स और शेष अघुलनशील पदार्थ होते हैं । वेल्थ ऑफ इण्डिया के वैज्ञानिकों के अनुसार ग्लूकोज, सार्बिटाल, फ्रूक्टोस, सुकोस, माल्टोस एवं अरेबिनोज हरड़ के प्रमुख कार्बोहाइड्रेट हैं । 18 प्रकार के मुक्तावस्था में अमीनो अम्ल पाए जाते हैं । फास्फोरिक तथा सक्सीनिक अम्ल भी उसमें होते हैं । फल जैसे पकता चला जाता है, उसका टैनिक एसिड घटता एवं अम्लता बढ़ती है । बीज मज्जा में एक तीव्र तेल होता है ।

----------


## mantu007

*आधुनिक मत एवं वैज्ञानिक प्रयोग निष्कर्ष-* 

हरड़ में पाए गए विभिन्न ग्राही पदार्थ प्रोटीन समुदाय के परस्पर  संबद्ध कर देते हैं । डॉ. आर. घोष ने अपने 'मटेरिया मेडिका' में लिखते हैं  कि टैनिक एसिड श्लेष्मा झिल्लियों परश्लेष्मा और अल्व्यूमन को कोएगुलेट  करके उसकी एक परत वहाँ बना देते हैं, जिससे उस कोमल भाग की रक्षा होती है ।  यह अम्ल आँतों को संकुचित करता है तथा रक्तस्राव को कम कर देता है ।  अतिसार में यह रसस्राव ही अधिक मात्रा में निकलकर रोगी को कमजोर कर देता है  ।

----------


## mantu007

टैनिक अम्ल से चीस्ट और अन्य जीवाणु भी प्रेसिपिटेट हो जाते हैं ।  जीवाणुनाशी प्रभाव बाह्य रोगाणुओं को नष्ट करता व दुर्गंध को समाप्त करता  है । इस प्रभाव के कारण ही हरड़ के एनिमा से (क्वाथ या स्वरस) अल्सरेटिव  कोलाइटिव कोलाइटिस जैसे असाध्य रोग भी शांत होते देखे गए हैं । पेपेक्रीन  के समान शूल निवारण स्पास्मोलिटिक क्षमता भी हरड़ में पायी गई है ।  

हरड़ का मुख्य रेचक पदार्थ एन्थाक्वीनोन अपना प्रभाव बड़ी आँत पर ही  दिखाता है । सेवन करने के 6 घंटे बाद ही इसका प्रभाव शुरु होता है । पुराने  कब्ज वाली जर् आँतों को बिना कोई हानि पहुँचाए यह तुरंत लाभ पहुँचाता है ।   

हरड़ वैसे वात, पित्त, कफ  तीनों का ही शमन करती है पर मूलतः इसे वात शामक माना गया है । इसी कारण इसका प्रभाव समग्र संस्थान पर पड़ता है ।  दुर्बल नाड़ियों को यह समर्थ बनाती है तथा इन्द्रियों को सामर्थ्यवान् ।  शोथ निवारण में भी इसकी प्रमुख भूमिका होती है, चाहे वह कोपीय हो अथवा  अन्तर्कोपीय ।

----------


## mantu007

*ग्राह्य अंग-*
फल ही प्रयोग में आता है । उत्तम फलों को चैत्र-वैशाख में ग्रहण कर  सुखा लिया जाता है तथा अनाद्र-शीतल स्थान में बंद कर रख दिया जाता है ।  

*कालावधि-*
 1 से 3 वर्ष तक इन्हें प्रयुक्त किया जा सकता है ।  

*मात्रा-*
 हरड़ का चूर्ण 3 से 5 ग्राम प्रत्येक बार । आवश्यकतानुसार इसे 2 या 3  बार लिया जा सकता है । फल का बाहरी खोल वाला अंश अधिक उपयोगी माना जाता है ।

----------


## mantu007

*निर्धारणानुसार प्रयोग-* 

हरड़ को वैसे रसायन, नाड़ीवर्धक, पाचक कई प्रकार से प्रयुक्त किया जा  सकता है पर वृहद् आँत्र पर सर्वाधिक प्रभाव होने से वहीं के रोगों में इसे  विशेषतया उपयोग में लाते हैं । विवंध (कब्ज) में पीसकर चूर्ण रूप बनाकर या  घी सेंकी हुई हरड़ डेढ़ से तीन ग्राम मात्रा में मधु अथवा सैंधव नमक के साथ  दी जा सकती है । अतिसार में हरड़ को उबालकर देते हैं । संग्रहणी में हरड़  चूर्ण को गरम जल के साथ भी दे सकते हैं ।  
बवासीर में अथवा खूनी पेचिश में चरक के अनुसार हरड़ का चूर्ण व गुड़  दोनों गोमूत्र मिलाकर रात्रि भर रखकर प्रातः पिलाना चाहिए । इसके अलावा इस  रोग में हरड़ चूर्ण को दही या मट्ठे के साथ भी दे सकते हैं । अर्श की सूजन  उतारने तथा वेदना कम करने के लिए स्थान विशेष पर हरड़ को जल में पीसकर  लगाते हैं । रक्त स्राव भी इससे रुकता है व मस्से भी सूखते हैं ।  
कामला, लीवर, स्प्लीन बढ़ने तथा कृमि रोगों में 3 से 6 ग्राम चूर्ण  प्रातः सायं देने से 2 सप्ताह में आराम हो जाता है । अग्निमंदता में चबाने  पर तथा त्रिदोष विकार जन्य वृहद् आंत्र के जीर्ण रोगों में भूनकर सेवन किए  जाने पर तुरंत लाभ दिखाती है ।

----------


## mantu007

*अन्य उपयोग-* 

सेंधा नमक के साथ कफज, शक्कर के साथ पित्तज तथा घी के बातज रोगों में  यह लाभ पहुँचाती है । व्रणों में लेप के रूप में, मुँह के छालों में क्वाथ  से कुल्ला करके, मस्तिष्क दुर्बलता में चूर्ण रूप में, रक्त विकार शोथ में  उबालकर, श्वांस रोग में चूर्ण, जीर्ण ज्वरों में चूर्ण रूप में इसका प्रयोग  होता है । रसायन के रूप में इसका प्रयोग डॉ. प्रियव्रत शर्मा के अनुसार  विभिन्न अनुपानों के साथ दिया जाता है ।  
जीर्णकाया, अवसाद ग्रस्त मनःस्थिति, लंबे उपवास में, पित्ताधिक्य वाले तथा गर्भवती स्रियों के लिए इए औषधि का निषेध है ।

----------


## raju143

पहले मेरे चहरे पर मुहासे थे आब नहीं है मगर मुहासे तो नहीं उससे हुए छोटे छोटे होल्स के धग है मेरी हेल्प कीजिये | मेरे चहरे पर छोटे छोटे होल्स धग मिटाना है | हेल्प कीजिये |

----------


## mantu007

> पहले मेरे चहरे पर मुहासे थे आब नहीं है मगर मुहासे तो नहीं उससे हुए छोटे छोटे होल्स के धग है मेरी हेल्प कीजिये | मेरे चहरे पर छोटे छोटे होल्स धग मिटाना है | हेल्प कीजिये |


*आप अपनी त्वचा को कैसे कील-मुँहासों और दाग-धब्बों से दूर रख सकते हैं, इसके आसान से उपाय यहाँ बताए जा रहे हैं। 25 मिली ग्लिसरीन और 25 मिली शुद्ध गुलाब जल में 5 ग्राम सल्फर पावडर मिलाए। इस लेप को रात में चेहरे के दाग-धब्बे, मुँहासे पर लगाकर छोड़ दें। सबेरे पानी से चेहरा धोएँ। इस लेप से एक हफ्ते में आप एक्ने की प्रॉब्लम से निजात पा सकते हैं। बेहतरीन रिजल्ट पाने के लिए सप्ताह में 3 बार इसे लगाएँ।

संतरे के 20 ग्राम सूखे छिल्के, 5 ग्राम सूखे नीम के पत्ते लें और इन्हें पीसकर चूर्ण बना लें। इस चूर्ण में 5 ग्राम चूर्ण, चंदन चूर्ण और आटा मिलाएँ। इस मिश्रण में 5 मिली बादाम तेल और इतनी ही मात्रा में तिल का तेल मिलाएँ। अब इस उबटन को रातभर चेहरे पर लगाए रखें और सबेरे पानी से धो दें। इस उबटन को हफ्ते में 3-4 बार लगाएँ।

गुलाब पत्तियों, सेना, नीम, तुलसी और कासनी की 3 ग्राम (प्रत्येक) पत्तियों को उबालें। इस मिश्रण को छानकर इसमें चीनी मिलाएँ। इस मिश्रण को छानकर इसमें चीनी मिलाएँ। इस मिश्रण को हर रात सोने से पहले पिएँ और आपको 15 दिनों में ही फर्क दिखाई देने लगेगा।*

----------


## raju143

सल्फर पावडर  कहा पर मिलाता है सल्फर पावडर को ई  केमिकल है क्य ईश से कोइ नुकशान तो नहीं है न

----------


## mantu007

> सल्फर पावडर  कहा पर मिलाता है सल्फर पावडर को ई  केमिकल है क्य ईश से कोइ नुकशान तो नहीं है न


 सही मात्र में लेकर उसे उपयोग करें . कोई नुकसान नहीं होगा . आप पहले उस लेप को  अपने हाथ पर लेकर लगाएंगे ताकि आपको पता चले की आपको जलन होती है या नहीं . अगर ज्यादा जलन हुआ तो मत लगाना चेहरे पर . वैसे सही मात्र में लेकर लगाने पर जलन नहीं होगी .

----------


## raju143

सल्फर पावडर कहा पर मिलाता है

----------


## raju143

मुहासे तो नहीं उससे हुए छोटे छोटे होल्स के धग है

----------


## mantu007

*मित्रों से आग्रह है की आप रिप्लाई अवस्य दे*

----------


## mantu007

अब बारी है पवित्र बेल (*बिल्व*, बेल या बेलपत्थर) की 

कहा गया है- *'रोगान बिलत्ति-भिनत्ति इति बिल्व ।'* अर्थात्  रोगों को नष्ट करने की क्षमता के कारण बेल को बिल्व कहा गया है । इसके  अन्य नाम हैं-शाण्डिल्रू (पीड़ा निवारक), श्री फल, सदाफल इत्यादि । मज्जा  'बल्वकर्कटी' कहलाती है तथा सूखा गूदा बेलगिरी ।

----------


## mantu007

*वानस्पतिक परिचय-* 

सारे भारत में विशेषतः हिमालय की तराई में, सूखे पहाड़ी क्षेत्रों में 4  हजार फीट की ऊँचाई तक पाया जाता है । मध्य व दक्षिण भारत में बेल जंगल के  रूप में फैला पाया जाता है । मध्य व दक्षिण भारत में बेल जंगल के रूप में  फैला पाया जाता है । 

आध्यात्मिक दृष्टि से महत्त्वपूर्ण होने के कारण इसे  मंदिरों के पास लगाया जाता है ।  
15 से 30 फीट ऊँचे कँटीले वृक्ष फलों से लदे अलग ही पहचान में आ जाते  हैं । पत्ते संयुक्त विपत्रक व गंध युक्त होते हैं । स्वाद में वे तीखे  होते हैं । गर्मियों में पत्ते गिर जाते हैं तथा मई में नए पुष्प आ जाते  हैं । फल अलगे वर्ष मार्च से मई के बीच आ जाते हैं । फूल हरी आभा लिए सफेद  रंग के होते हैं । सुगंध इनकी मन को भाने वाली होती है । फल 5 से 17  सेण्टीमीटर व्यास के होते हैं । खोल (शेल) कड़ा व चिकना होता है । पकने पर  हरे से सुनहरे पीले रंग का हो जाता है । खोल को तोड़ने पर मीठा रेशेदार  सुगंधित गूदा निकलता है । बीज छोटे, बड़े व कई होते हैं ।  

बाजार में दो प्रकार के बेल मिलते हैं- छोटे जंगली और बड़े उगाए हुए ।  दोनों के गुण समान हैं । जंगलों में फल छोटा व काँटे अधिक तथा उगाए गए फलों  में फल बड़ा व काँटे कम होते हैं ।

----------


## mantu007

*शुद्धाशुद्ध परीक्षा पहचान-* 

बेल का फल अलग से पहचान में आ जाता है । इसकी अनुप्रस्थ काट करने पर यह  10-15 खण्डों में विभक्त सा मालूम होता है, जिनमें प्रत्येक में 6 से 10  बीज होते हैं । ये सभी बीज सफेद लुआव से परस्पर जुड़े होते हैं । प्रायः  सर्वसुलभ होने से इसमें मिलावट कम होती है । कभी-कभी इसमें गार्मीनिया  मेंगोस्टना तथा कैथ के फल मिला दिए जाते हैं, परन्तु इसे काट कर इसकी  परीक्षा की जा सकती है ।

----------


## mantu007

*संग्रह-संरक्षण एवं कालावधि-* 

छोटे कच्चे बेल के फलों का संग्रह कर, उन्हें अच्छी तरह छीलकर गोल-गोल  कतरे नुमा टुकड़े काटकर सुखाकर मुख बंद डिब्बों में नमी रहती शीतल स्थान  में रखना चाहिए । औषधि प्रयोग हेतु जंगली बेल ही प्रयुक्त होते हैं । खाने,  शर्बत आदि के लिए ग्राम्य या लाए हुए फल ही प्रयुक्त होते हैं । इनकी  वीर्य कालावधि लगभग एक वर्ष है ।

----------


## mantu007

*गुण-कर्म संबंधी विभिन्न मत-*

आचार्य चरक और सुश्रुत दोनों ने ही बेल को उत्तम संग्राही बताया है ।  फल-वात शामक मानते हुए इसे ग्राही गुण के कारण पाचन संस्थान के लिए समर्थ  औषधि माना गया है । आर्युवेद के अनेक औषधीय गुणों एवं योगों में बेल का  महत्त्व बताया गया है, परन्तु एकाकी बिल्व, चूर्ण, मूलत्वक्, पत्र स्वरस भी  बहुत अधिक लाभदायक है ।   

चक्रदत्त बेल को पुरानी पेचिश, दस्तों और बवासीर में बहुत अधिक लाभकारी  मानते हैं । बंगसेन एवं भाव प्रकाश ने भी इसे आँतों के रोगों में लाभकारी  पाया है । डॉ. खोटी लिखते हैं कि बेल का फल बवासीर रोकता व कब्ज की आदत को  तोड़ता है । आँतों की कार्य क्षमता बढ़ती है, भूख सुधरती है एवं इन्द्रियों  को बल मिलता है ।

----------


## mantu007

डॉ. नादकर्णी ने इसे गेस्ट्रोएण्टेटाइ  िस एवं हैजे के ऐपीडेमिक प्रकोपो  (महामारी) में अत्यंत उपयोगी अचूक औषधि माना है । विषाणु के प्रभाव को  निरस्त करने तक की इसमें क्षमता है । डॉ. डिमक के अनुसार बेल का फल कच्ची व  पकी दोनों ही अवस्थाओं में आँतों को लाभ करता है । कच्चा या अधपका फल गुण  में कषाय (एस्ट्रोन्जेण्ट) होता है तथा अपने टैनिन एवं श्लेष्म (म्यूसीलेज)  के कारण दस्त में लाभ करता है । पुरानी पेचिस, अल्सरेटिव कोलाइटिस जैसे  जीर्ण असाध्य रोग में भी यह लाभ करता है । पका फल, हलका रेचक होता है । रोग  निवारक ही नहीं यह स्वास्थ्य संवर्धक भी है ।

----------


## mantu007

पाश्चात्य जगत् में इस औषधि पर काफी काम  हुआ है । डॉ. एक्टन एवं नोल्स ने 'डीसेण्ट्रीस इन इण्डिया' पुस्तक में तथा  डॉ. हेनरी एवं ब्राउन ने 'ट्रान्जेक्सन्स ऑफ रॉयल सोसायटी फॉर ट्रापिकल  मेडीसन एण्ड हायजीन' पत्रिका में बेल के गुणों का विस्तृत हवाला दिया है  एवं संग्रहणी, हैजे जैसे संक्रामक मारक रोगों के लिए बेल के गूदे को अन्य  सभी औषधियों की तुलना में वरीयता दी है । 

ब्रिटिश फर्मेकोपिया में इसके तीन  प्रयोग बताए गए हैं-ताजे कच्चे फल का स्वरस 1/2 से 1 चम्मच एक बार, सुखाकर  कच्चे बेल के कतलों का जल निष्कर्ष 1 से 2 चम्मच दो बाद, बिल्व चूर्ण 2 से  4 ग्राम । ये सभी प्रकारांतर से संग्रहणी व रक्तस्राव सहित अतिसार में  तुरंत लाभ करते हैं । 

पाश्चात्य वैज्ञानिकों ने बेल के छिलके के चूर्ण को  'कषाय' मानते हुए ग्राहीगुण का पूरक उसे माना है व गूदे तथा छिलके दोनों के  चूर्ण को दिए जाने की सिफारिश की है । पुरानी पेचिश में जहाँ रोगी को कभी  कब्ज होता है, कभी अतिसार, अन्य औषधियाँ काम नहीं करतीं । ऐसे में बिल्व काउपयोग बहुत लाभ देता है व इस जीर्ण रोग से मुक्ति दिलाता है ।

----------


## mantu007

बेल में म्यूसिलेज की मात्रा इतनी अधिक होती है कि डायरिया के तुरंत बाद वह  घावों को भरकर आंतों को स्वस्थ बनाने में पूरी तरह समर्थ रहती हैं । मल  संचित नहीं हो पाता और आँतें कमजोर होने से बच जाती हैं ।  

होम्योपैथी में बेल के फल व पत्र दोनों को समान गुण का मानते हैं ।  खूनी बवासीर व पुरानी पेचिश में इसका प्रयोग बहुत लाभदायक होता है ।  अलग-अलग पोटेन्सी में बिल्व टिंक्चर का प्रयोग कर आशातीत लाभ देखे गए हैं ।   

यूनानी मतानुसार इसका नाम है-सफरजले हिन्द । यह दूसरे दर्जे में सर्द व  तीसरे में खुश्क है । हकीम दलजीतसिंह के अनुसार बेल गर्म और खुश्क होने से  ग्राही है व पेचिश में लाभकारी है ।

----------


## mantu007

*रासायनिक संगठन-* 

 बेल के फल की मज्जा में मूलतः ग्राही पदार्थ पाए जाते हैं । ये  हैं-म्युसिलेज पेक्टिन, शर्करा, टैनिन्स । इसमें मूत्र रेचक संघटक  हैं-मार्मेलोसिन नामक एक रसायन जो स्वल्प मात्रा में ही विरेचक है । इसके  अतिरिक्त बीजों में पाया जाने वाला एक हल्के पीले रंग की तीखा तेल (करीब 12  प्रतिशत) भी रेचक होता है । शकर 4.3 प्रतिशत, उड़नशील तेल तथा तिक्त सत्व  के अतिरिक्त 2 प्रतिशत भस्म भी होती है । भस्म में कई प्रकार के आवश्यक लवण  होते हैं । बिल्व पत्र में एक हरा-पीला तेल, इगेलिन, इगेलिनिन नामक  एल्केलाइड भी पाए गए हैं । कई विशिष्ट एल्केलाइड यौगिक व खनिज लवण त्वक्  में होते हैं ।

----------


## mantu007

*आधुनिक मत एवं वैज्ञानिक प्रयोग निष्कर्ष-* 


पेक्टिन जो बिल्व मज्जा का एक महत्त्वपूर्ण घटक है, एक प्रामाणिक  ग्राही पदार्थ है पेक्टिन अपने से बीस गुने अधिक जल में एक कोलाइडल घोल के  रूप में मिल जाता है, जो चिपचिपा व अम्ल प्रधान होता है । यह घोल आँतों पर  अधिशोषक (एड्सारवेण्ट) वं रक्षक (प्रोटेक्टिव) के समान कार्य करता है ।  बड़ी आँत में पाए जाने वाले मारक जीवाणुओं को नष्ट करने की क्षमताभी इस  पदार्थ में है । डॉ. धर के अनुसार बेल मज्जा के घटक घातक विषाणुओं के  विरुद्ध मारक क्षमता भी रखते हैं । 'इण्डियन जनरल ऑफ एक्सपेरीमेण्टल  वायोलॉजी' (6-241-1968) के अनुसार बिल्व फल हुकवर्म जो भारत में सबसे अधिक  व्यक्तियों को प्रभावित करता पाया गया है, को मारकर बाहर निकाल सकने में  समर्थ है । पके फल को वैज्ञानिकों ने बलवर्धक तथा हृदय को सशक्त बनाने वाला  पाया है तो पत्र स्वरस को सामान्य शोथ तथा मधुमेह में एवं श्वांस रोग में  लाभकारी पाया है ।

----------


## mantu007

*ग्राह्य अंग-*
फल का गुदा एवं बेलगिरी । पत्र, मूल एवं त्वक् (छाल) का चूर्ण । चूर्ण  के लिए कच्चा, मुरब्बे के लिए अधपका एवं ताजे शर्बत के लिए पका फल लेते हैं  । कषाय प्रयोग हेतु मात्र दिन में 2 या 3 बार ।  

*स्वरस-*
10 से 20 मिलीलीटर (2 से 4 चम्मच) ।  

*शरबत-*
 20 से 40 मिलीलीटर (4 से 8 चम्मच) । पाचन संस्थान मं प्रयोग हेतु  मूलतः बिल्व चूर्ण ही लेते हैं । कच्चा फल अधिक लाभकारी होता है । इसीलिए  चूर्ण को शरबत आदि की तुलना में प्राथमिकता दी जाती है ।

----------


## mantu007

*निर्धारणानुसार प्रयोग-*

मूल अनुपान शहद या मिश्री की चाशनी होते हैं ।  

दाँत निकलते समय जब बच्चों को दस्त लगते हैं, तब बेल का 10 ग्राम चूर्ण  आधा पाव पानी में पकाकर, शेष 20 ग्राम सत्व को 5 ग्राम शहद में मिलाकर 2-3  बार दिया जाता है । पुरानी पेचिश व कब्जियत में पके फल का शरबत या 10  ग्राम बेल 100 ग्राम गाय के दूध में उबालकर ठण्डा करके देते हैं । संग्रहणी  जब खून के साथ व बहुत वेगपूर्ण हो तो मात्र कच्चे फल का चूर्ण 5 ग्राम 1  चम्मच शहद के साथ 2-4 बार देते हैं । कब्ज व पेचिश में पत्र-स्वरस लगभग 10  ग्राम 2-3 घंटे के अंतर से 4-5 बार दिए जाने पर लाभ करता है । हैजे की  स्थिति में बेल का शरबत या बिल्व चूर्ण गर्म पानी के साथ देते हैं ।  

कोष्ठबद्धता में सायंकाल बेल फल मज्जा, मिश्री के साथ ली जाती है ।  इसमें मुरब्बा भी लाभ करता है । अग्निमंदता, अतिसार व गूदा गुड़ के साथ  पकाकर या शहद मिलाकर देने से रक्तातिसार व खूनी बवासीर में लाभ पहुँचाता है  । पके फल का जहाँ तक हो सके, इन स्थितियों में प्रयोग नहीं करना चाहिए ।  इसकी ग्राही क्षमता अधिक होने से हानि भी पहुँच सकती है । कब्ज निवारण हेतु  पका फल उपयोगी है । पत्र का स्वरस आषाढ़ व श्रावण में निकाला जाता है,  दूसरी ऋतुओं में निकाला गया रस  उतना लाभकारी नहीं होता । काली मिर्च के साथ दिया गया पत्रस्वरस पीलिया तथा  पुराने कब्ज में आराम पहुँचाता है । हैजे के बचाव हेतु भी फल मज्जा  प्रयुक्त हो सकती है ।

----------


## mantu007

*अन्य उपयोग-* 

आँखों के रोगों में पत्र स्वरस, उन्माद-अनिद्रा में मूल का चूर्ण, हृदय  की अनियमितता में फल, शोथ रोगों में पत्र स्वरस का प्रयोग होता है ।  

श्वांस रोगों में एवं मधुमेह निवारण हेतु भी पत्र का स्वरस सफलतापूर्वक  प्रयुक्त होता है । विषम ज्वरों के लिए मूल का चूर्ण व पत्र स्वरस उपयोगी  है । सामान्य दुर्बलता के लिए टॉनिक के समान प्रयोग करने के लिए बेल का  उपयोग पुराने समय से ही होता आ रहा है । समस्त नाड़ी संस्थान को यह शक्ति  देता है तथा कफ-वात के प्रकोपों को शांत करता है ।

----------


## xranjana

सर जी मैंने सुना है आयुर्वेद में लड़का ही पैदा करने की दवा है . अगर एसा है तो हमें बताने का कष्ट करे

----------


## mantu007

> सर जी मैंने सुना है आयुर्वेद में लड़का ही पैदा करने की दवा है . अगर एसा है तो हमें बताने का कष्ट करे


जी नहीं ऐसी कोई दवा नहीं है......ये कोई आपको गलत सलाह दे दिया है ......

----------


## kumarku

[ दोस्तों इससे बढ़िया मेने कोए सूत्र नाहे देखा अपने घर के आसपास ये सब होता ह पैर हमें इनके लाभ का मालूम हे नहीं ह.  बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.

ऐसा ही कोए सूत्र सेक्स का भी हो तो बताये जिसमे घरेलु नुस्खे हो सेक्स पॉवर का.
कुमार

----------


## mantu007

> [ दोस्तों इससे बढ़िया मेने कोए सूत्र नाहे देखा अपने घर के आसपास ये सब होता ह पैर हमें इनके लाभ का मालूम हे नहीं ह.  बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.
> 
> ऐसा ही कोए सूत्र सेक्स का भी हो तो बताये जिसमे घरेलु नुस्खे हो सेक्स पॉवर का.
> कुमार



आगे इस सूत्र मे  आपको सभी तरह के आपके मनवांछित आयुर्वेदिक दवाए बता दी जाएगी

----------


## Amigo.

मंतु जी आपका कार्य अति सराहनीय है . इस  मंच पर आपका योगदान अतुलनीय है.आप ऐसे ही जन हित में  लगे रहिये हमारी शुभकामनाये आपके साथ हैं.मेरी और से तुच्छ सी रेपो स्वीकार करें मित्र.

----------


## julie.

*फोरम के सबसे बेहतरीन सूत्रों में से एक .................बहुत ही अच्छा है जी *

----------


## Teach Guru

*दमदार सूत्र , लगे रहो मित्र.....*

----------


## dharma23

बहतरीन............... कृपया जारी रखे!

----------


## vidya thakur

एक लाजवाब सूत्र के लिए बहुत बहुत बधाई  . कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## mantu007

> मंतु जी आपका कार्य अति सराहनीय है . इस  मंच पर आपका योगदान अतुलनीय है.आप ऐसे ही जन हित में  लगे रहिये हमारी शुभकामनाये आपके साथ हैं.मेरी और से तुच्छ सी रेपो स्वीकार करें मित्र.





> *फोरम के सबसे बेहतरीन सूत्रों में से एक .................बहुत ही अच्छा है जी *





> *दमदार सूत्र , लगे रहो मित्र.....*





> बहतरीन............... कृपया जारी रखे!





> सर जी मैंने सुना है आयुर्वेद में लड़का ही पैदा करने की दवा है . अगर एसा है तो हमें बताने का कष्ट करे
> yes sir,
> ji aapne sahi suna hai.
> mai ek ayurvedic company me kam karta hu.ayurved me ashi medicine hai.jisse boy paida hota hai.
> adhik jankari ke liya call kare.





> एक लाजवाब सूत्र के लिए बहुत बहुत बधाई  . कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें


धन्यवाद् मित्र सूत्र पर आने के लिए ................

----------


## utsava

मेरे दोनो pairo मुझे एक साल से akonta है कोई DVA batao

----------


## utsava

मेरे दोनो pairo मुझे एक साल से akonta है कोई DVA batao.

----------


## sanjay jangir

good morning sir,
mujhe kuch ayurvedic plant ki jarurat hai. please help me.1.ankol & 2.teliakand.please send these all details.

----------


## Neelima

*बहुत सुन्दर ज्ञान-वर्धक सूत्र । मेरी ओर से रेपो स्वीकार करें ।*

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी है

----------


## soni99

ALL TIME BEST AND BEST

----------


## swami ji

सीखी रहो और सीट का ख्याल राल्हो ...

----------


## T.H.S.

*बहुत अच्छी और जानकारी वाला सूत्र है मित्र ...मेरा एक सवाल ( सवाल क्या समस्या !!!) ..आयुर्बेद में पेट की ग्यास और अपच की क्या दबा है ????*

----------


## amargupta

mujhe sex time badhane wala ko desi upay batane ki kirpa kre

----------


## mantu007

*सफेद बालों को भी काला करे* 

-दस मिनट का कच्चे पपीता का पेस्ट सिर में लगाएं। बाल नहीं झड़ेंगे और डेंड्रफ  भी नहीं होगी।

- बेसन और  दूध या दही के घोल से बालों को धोएं। फायदा होगा।

- आंवले के पावडर में नींबु मिलाकर नियमित रूप से लगाएं सफेद बाल काले हो जाते हैं।

- रोजाना सिर में प्याज का पेस्ट लगाएं। बाल सफेद से काले होने लगेंगे।

- तिल खाएं। इसका तेल भी बालों को काला करने में कारगर है।

- आधा कप दही में चुटकी भर काली मिर्च और चम्मच भर नींबू रस मिलाकर बालों में लगाए।

रोज घी से सिर की मालिश करके भी बालों के सफेद होने की समस्या से छुटकारा पाया जा सकता है।

----------


## sanjay jangir

Sir Please Help me.
Es Or Bhi Dhyan Do.
good morning sir,
mujhe kuch ayurvedic plant ki jarurat hai. please help me.1.ankol & 2.teliakand.please send these all details.

----------


## aish20rai

*बहुत सुन्दर ज्ञान-वर्धक सूत्र है 


*

----------


## aish20rai

कृपया  सेक्स पॉवर  टाइम बढ़ाने का कोई आसान  सा उपाय बताई    


आप की बोहत  महरबानी होगी   मेरी   ईमेल   aish20rai@gmail.com

----------


## sanjay jangir

good morning sir,
mujhe kuch ayurvedic plant ki jarurat hai. please help me.1.ankol & 2.teliakand.please send these all details.
Priy Mantu JI Please Help Me.

----------


## nirsha

> *सफेद बालों को भी काला करे* 
> 
> -दस मिनट का कच्चे पपीता का पेस्ट सिर में लगाएं। बाल नहीं झड़ेंगे और डेंड्रफ  भी नहीं होगी।
> 
> - बेसन और  दूध या दही के घोल से बालों को धोएं। फायदा होगा।
> 
> - आंवले के पावडर में नींबु मिलाकर नियमित रूप से लगाएं सफेद बाल काले हो जाते हैं।
> 
> - रोजाना सिर में प्याज का पेस्ट लगाएं। बाल सफेद से काले होने लगेंगे।
> ...


मित्र सफ़ेद बाल फिर से काले हो सकते हैं ? क्या ये मुमकिन है ?

----------


## ripal

:BangHead:मित्र मेरे चहेरे पर खिल जेसे काले दाग हे इसकी वजह से मुजे बहोत परेशानी हो रही हे.चेहरा भी कला पद गया हे तो क्या उसका कोई इलाज हे तो बाताये:question:

----------


## aish20rai

कृपया सेक्स पॉवर टाइम बढ़ाने का कोई आसान सा उपाय बताई 


आप की बोहत महरबानी होगी मेरी ईमेल aish20rai@gmail.com

----------


## Raja44

> mujhe sex time badhane wala ko desi upay batane ki kirpa kre


ज्यादा बढा कर क्या कर लोगे जितना भी पावर है उसको सही तरीके से काम मेँ लो सब सही हो जायेगा

----------


## Shri Vijay

मोंटू जी धन्यवाद अतिउत्तम सूत्र के लिए + रेपो |

----------


## Shri Vijay

> *सफेद बालों को भी काला करे* 
> 
> -दस मिनट का कच्चे पपीता का पेस्ट सिर में लगाएं। बाल नहीं झड़ेंगे और डेंड्रफ  भी नहीं होगी।
> 
> - बेसन और  दूध या दही के घोल से बालों को धोएं। फायदा होगा।
> 
> - आंवले के पावडर में नींबु मिलाकर नियमित रूप से लगाएं सफेद बाल काले हो जाते हैं।
> 
> - रोजाना सिर में प्याज का पेस्ट लगाएं। बाल सफेद से काले होने लगेंगे।
> ...





> मित्र सफ़ेद बाल फिर से काले हो सकते हैं ? क्या ये मुमकिन है ?


जी हाँ मित्रों यह मुमकिन हे ,पेश हे बालों को गिरते हुए एवं सफेद होने से रोकने का एक अजमाया हुआ शतप्रतिशत खरा और आसान सा उपाय :
नीम की निम्बोली मे से निकाली हुई गिर्री (पिस्ता) का तेल की कुछ बुँदे  प्लेन इन्हेलर में डाल कर दिन में १५ से २० बार सिर्फ सूंघे ,और आप कुछ ही  दिनों में चमत्कार देखेंगे |

----------

